# *Official 12/5 RAW Discussion Thread*



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Awesome One has taken out two WWE Superstars in two weeks, and he says he's just getting started. Who could his next target be? Plus, we have the fallout from CM Punk's successful title defence against Alberto Del Rio, John Cena continuing to try to rise above hate (yes, I shamelessly stole that from the Fox8 ad here), NASH possibly wrestling, and a KANE vignette. Probably more stuff too, but I can't remember anything else right now, and WWE list shit all on their site these days.​
Discuss.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nash to slure words.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Skip Sheffield appearence?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Miz to try to be intimidating and fail.
Cena to give us his usual boring crap.
Nash to just be straight up awful.
Dolph to have the match of the night.
Punk to be awesome.

There you go, no need to watch RAW.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler having the match of the night and Punk being awesome is why I WILL be watching Raw though


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

homage for JOhn Morrison.

I still cant fucking believe that the WWE are not willing to use Johns talent for their benefit.
idiots.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ziggler and Ryder progresses, Punk gets a new challenger that hopefully isn't ADR, and Cena's angle developing a bit more.

Should be a good Raw to clarify what our next set of feuds are going to be.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Brodus to re-debut...NOT


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Will this be an Easter themed Raw, as last weeks Sd was 30+ days in advance Christmas themes?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm disappointed there's no "Old School" Raw this year


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Ziggler and Ryder progresses, Punk gets a new challenger that hopefully isn't ADR, and Cena's angle developing a bit more.
> 
> Should be a good Raw to clarify what our next set of feuds are going to be.


I'm pretty sure ADR will still be facing Punk since Punk cheated to win. It sucks but this is what WWE get for hesitating to push people.



-Extra- said:


> Will this be an Easter themed Raw, as last weeks Sd was 30+ days in advance Christmas themes?


hahah, I doubt Easter, but new year maybe.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

This obviously has to be done:

*#RyderOrRiot
#RyderRevolution
#WWWYKI*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lastier said:


> Brodus to re-debut...NOT


Definately this. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm totally sick of this storyline. If Brodus isn't there this week, he needs to be on the other end of the line and just tell Laurinaitis "Look, you either debut me next week or I'm coming to Raw anyway and breaking your neck. Got it?"

I don't know why they insist on holding off on his debut. Something tells me that it has something to do with his DLC from WWE '12, because he's coming out in January, so maybe they figure if we hold out until a week before the DLC comes out, a shitload of people will buy it? I don't know their stupid thought process, but I'm sick of waiting. After all of this waiting, his debut probably won't even matter because unless he's doing something big, nobody will care after how much they held off.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know if the account is real or not but apparently before the last RAW, Brodus tweeted about how he was going to squash Morrison. Maybe he's being held off for that reason?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

May be a dark match...but, Nash says on his Twitter that he is wrestling on RAW tonight.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'm disappointed there's no "Old School" Raw this year


how do you mean?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SimbaTGO said:


> how do you mean?


Last November there was an old school Raw show where they had the old ring ropes, the old WWF logo, the old titantron, old school announce tables etc. 

Mark Henry came back as sexual chocolate and various legends were on the show, it was great nostalgia and an all round good show.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Last November there was an old school Raw show where they had the old ring ropes, the old WWF logo, the old titantron, old school announce tables etc.
> 
> Mark Henry came back as sexual chocolate and various legends were on the show, it was great nostalgia and an all round good show.


i see, that would be great :agree:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Predictions: Tyson Kidd face turn, Tylar Reks looks really good, Nash is old and Foley looks awkward and I feel sorry for him and can't figure out why!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

All I want is some build up to TLC. It's 2 weeks away and we only have 1 match booked.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> All I want is some build up to TLC. It's 2 weeks away and we only have 1 match booked.


and thats from Smackdown too!

I have no doubt we'll have the WWE Title and US Title match down for TLC tonight. Probably Ryder/Ziggler (Ladder match) and Punk/del Rio (Table match)


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

I'll be attending tonight with my best friend tonight. 20 years old and this will be my first RAW ever  Will I be a part of a decent crowd in Tampa? >_>

Vince McMahon, I am making myself vehemently rush essays for finals week just to see your show live for the first time. Please don't fuck it up?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

METTY said:


> May be a dark match...but, Nash says on his Twitter that he is wrestling on RAW tonight.


A) GTS, Anaconda Vice, Nash is never heard of again.
B) Pedigree, sledgehammer to the head, Nash is never heard of again.
C) Quad tear, second quad tear, Nash is never heard of again.

Please WWE. Thank you.

EDIT - Just saw this on wwe.com. I guess Miz is getting the spotlight tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CM Punk(C)
John Cena
Del Rio
The Miz

Fatal Four way ladder match at TLC

im betting that will be announced tonight


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> CM Punk(C)
> John Cena
> Del Rio
> The Miz
> ...


Probably, and Punk better win it or :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> CM Punk(C)
> John Cena
> Del Rio
> The Miz
> ...


Del Rio and Punk would make that a great match, obviously it would be Del Rio being the guy being knocked from the ladder through a table Bubba Ray style as he'd probably be the only that can take the bump.

Miz & Cena would play their part too though.

Hope this happens.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Agreed.. Punk Cena Del Rio Miz Fatal four way..

Hopefully leading to Punk with a new no.1 contender at royal rumble and possibly a cena miz fued considering neither have anything else to do..


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

AlexRileyWWE Alex Riley

Pre-Show workout this morning at 9 am,, started the day off right, gonna be Xplosive tonight in Tampa, watch for the A-Bomb

Looks like we all now know who miz's next target / victim is ...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena will continue preaching to us about "rising above hate," Ziggles and Ryder will continue to develop their feud and Miz will most likely begin a feud with Punk for the title.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Definately this. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm totally sick of this storyline. If Brodus isn't there this week, he needs to be on the other end of the line and just tell Laurinaitis "Look, you either debut me next week or I'm coming to Raw anyway and breaking your neck. Got it?"
> 
> I don't know why they insist on holding off on his debut. Something tells me that it *has something to do with his DLC from WWE '12, because he's coming out in January, so maybe they figure if we hold out until a week before the DLC comes out, a shitload of people will buy it?* I don't know their stupid thought process, but I'm sick of waiting. After all of this waiting, his debut probably won't even matter because unless he's doing something big, nobody will care after how much they held off.


His DLC is free to download so probably not that


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Miz beatdown followed by


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> A) GTS, Anaconda Vice, Nash is never heard of again.
> B) Pedigree, sledgehammer to the head, Nash is never heard of again.
> C) Quad tear, second quad tear, Nash is never heard of again.
> 
> ...


Miz










You're Next.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

#Doinktheclown?


----------



## Mastermind17 (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah for Brodus Clay... or not... again...


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh god, they are really following through with this whole Miz taking out people thing.

What's next? Little Rey coming back, turning heel and taking out the likes of Henry and Show?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Miz to take out Alex riley


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Just about to head out on the road to Tampa. Got my signs, tickets, and replica belt. Gonna be an awesome night.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Miz to take out Brodus Clay and Johnny Ace to come out and smile at Brodus' lifeless body and start texting.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Miz to take out Brodus Clay and Johnny Ace to come out and smile at Brodus' lifeless body and start texting.


epic.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I was at last week's show live and I came away impressed, hopefully I feel the same after tonight...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Miz beatdown followed by












Miz' new gimmick is an Asari?!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw has been very good lately, hopefully that trend continues tonight


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

where is raw tonight?


----------



## Minijinx (Jan 25, 2009)

*Well, I suppose it had to happen sometime...*



John Cena's Twitter said:


> JohnCena
> Raw tonight. Going to bench now..then to st Pete times forum. Time to get wwe championship back.


Earlier today. Well, it's been a good month or so, I suppose it was a matter of time.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Well, I suppose it had to happen sometime...*

Oh well I didn't see this coming... #sarcasim


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Well, I suppose it had to happen sometime...*

Well he can't feud with a tv screen for four months, so may as well throw him in with Rio and Punk. 

I don't have twatter though so not sure if it's actually him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Well, I suppose it had to happen sometime...*

Dont we have a topic like this?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Well, I suppose it had to happen sometime...*



tomkim4 said:


> Well he can't feud with a tv screen for four months, so may as well throw him in with Rio and Punk.
> 
> I don't have twatter though so not sure if it's actually him.


Yeah I'd say its him because there are official twitter acounts, and I dont think OP would be a silly billy to post an unofficial account.


----------



## jpchicago23 (Jun 16, 2010)

St pete Times Forum ironically in Tampa not St Pete as are the Tampa Rays in St Pete not Tampa. For some reason im not going tonight despite living ten minutes away. Oh well i'll just wait on Mania Raw should be pretty good tonight though. I'm actually looking forward to it for a change


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Well, I suppose it had to happen sometime...*

I'd be a lot more worried about this if it wasn't for the fact that no way do they take the belt off Punk right now. I'm betting that if they _do_ slot Cena into the title picture, it's to pit him against Punk's surging popularity, and make Cena's boos all the more exacerbating.

Or, maybe he'll be champ again by TLC. Fuck knows with WWE.


----------



## The-Irish-Phenom11 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Re: Well, I suppose it had to happen sometime...*

*There's a thread on this already !! . *


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Well, I suppose it had to happen sometime...*

Been posted already.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Raw has been very good lately, hopefully that trend continues tonight


Was the twitter pun intended or not?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Miz beatdown followed by


:lmao How can anyone take him seriously?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Miz' new gimmick is an Asari?!


:lmao :lmao elmo has a better chance of getting over with a tough man gimmick than the jizz


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw Start? i missed last weeks episode due to timezone differences.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Is Evan Bourne's suspension up yet or what?


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

There's no way I'd stay up till 4 am to watch Raw these days, if ever, so I wont catch it till thursday. So to wrap up, I'm really not arsed if Raw's shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start? i missed last weeks episode due to timezone differences.


2 hours and 20 minutes.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

chr1st0 said:


> Is Evan Bourne's suspension up yet or what?


Yeah, he wrestled this weekend I believe.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't wait until I go to the 3 hour RAW (slammys) next week.

Perfect seats too!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JDman said:


> I can't wait until I go to the 3 hour RAW (slammys) next week.
> 
> Perfect seats too!


You should get to see the man in your ava too


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully is good!!!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> You should get to see the man in your ava too


He's being advertised locally so lets hope.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

FWIW, for my fellow layla fan boys, some peeps on twitter reckon layla might be at RAW tonight, based on the fact that 1 of layla's female friends tweeted she is going to RAW in tampa tonight to support kelly kelly and layla.

it's a very tenious link, so it's probably just random speculation but...we shall see.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Heel said:


> Miz to try to be intimidating and fail.
> Cena to give us his usual boring crap.
> Nash to just be straight up awful.
> Dolph to have the match of the night.
> ...


You forgot Dolph coming out to silence, while trying too hard to get a reaction with his showoff gimmick.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Trying to build Miz as a threat :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Heel said:


> Trying to build Miz as a threat :lmao


It would work better if he had a manager or something


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> FWIW, for my fellow layla fan boys, some peeps on twitter reckon layla might be at RAW tonight, based on the fact that 1 of layla's female friends tweeted she is going to RAW in tampa tonight to support kelly kelly and layla.
> 
> it's a very tenious link, so it's probably just random speculation but...we shall see.


Hope this is true.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats awesome to hear, been missing Layla. Not just her ass


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JDman said:


> He's being advertised locally so lets hope.


So, if HHH comes out will jump the guard rail, get in the ring, hug HHH, and then leave? :lmao (I actually just pictured Eugene while saying that )


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> It would work better if he had a manager or something


It's tough to buy Miz as a top guy at all but atleast the cocky, "I'm awesome" gimmick suited him and made sense. Miz as an intimidating ass-kicker? Worst idea ever.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit I am SO excited for next week to be there live.

Front row of the very first level up, not a damn fucker in front of me THANK GOD.

I'm going to get drunk without about the 10 other people I'm going with and we are going to cheer/boo every single person to walk out to the ring and encourage everyone around us to make some noise.

Turning around and pumping are arms up at the people above us screaming at the top of our lungs. 

Norfolk, VA has a hot crowd...unlike Richmond. CANT WAITTT SHITTTTTT

EDIT: Punk will get the biggest reaction...massive pop for him. Cena will get a massive reaction but will be split down the middle, wouldn't be surprised if there were more boos.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JDman said:


> Holy shit I am SO excited for next week to be there live.
> 
> Front row of the very first level up, not a damn fucker in front of me THANK GOD.
> 
> ...


Triple H will not be there. He won't.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Triple H will not be there. He won't.


Oh well.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't believe theres anything announced/planned for tonight.

So I'll just watch to look out for a new 'it begins' video, and Dolphs match


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JRsBBQ Jim Ross
I'm in Tampa @ RAW. Will NOT be on the show. #sauceit!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

looking forward to the new itbegins vid, we will definitely find out more about who the vignettes are for.


----------



## hardcore models (Dec 5, 2011)

I guess Miz is getting the spotlight tonight.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> looking forward to the new itbegins vid, we will definitely find out more about who the vignettes are for.


Looks like it was Garcia and the WWE rushed it cos that's what they do...


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

chr1st0 said:


> Looks like it was Garcia and the WWE rushed it cos that's what they do...


lool, I'm not even going to lie, I am happy she is back, better than the shit they have now anyway.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

When is raw Isn't supposed to be now!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Na think Raw is at 2pm Uk time


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brave Nash said:


> When is raw Isn't supposed to be now!


After all these weeks.. MONTHS... YEARS and people still dont know when RAW starts?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Raw is the SAME time every week unless it's a special 3 hour episode like next week, then it's an hour early.

Seriously, write it down.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

jpchicago23 said:


> St pete Times Forum ironically in Tampa not St Pete as are the Tampa Rays in St Pete not Tampa. For some reason im not going tonight despite living ten minutes away. Oh well i'll just wait on Mania Raw should be pretty good tonight though. I'm actually looking forward to it for a change


Same. I could walk to the St. Pete Times Forum if I wanted to. But after spending money on my 'Mania tickets I had none left for RAW. 

Oh, and they are renaming the St. Pete Times Forum again.. going to be called the Tampa Bay Times Forum starting January 2012. Personally.. I preferred the Ice Palace myself.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Raw is the SAME time every week unless it's a special 3 hour episode like next week, then it's an hour early.
> 
> Seriously, write it down.


is it Slammys next week then?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Seems like a lot can go down tonight! Pretty excited!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm from Tampa, and I'm really bummed I didn't just make my Thanksgiving trip bleed into my Christmas trip so I could see RAW live. At least I can try to spot my friends in the crowd again for this one.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OK when people ask when raw is on.
I assume you are streaming because if you have cable/satellite can't you just check the guide.

Even then if you are streaming, why don't you just go to where you always stream and keep clicking refresh until the link or stream pops up.

SHIt


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should be a good Raw


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope Ryder gets his US Title match...


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

even my cat is booing John Cena.. 
LOL


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Is tonight the night where Brodus finally gets to shine on Raw?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Sign ideas for the 3hour slammy show next week? 

I'll be front row of the first level up (perfect seats)...no one in front of me.

I want to bring a big sign and hang it down.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Louie85TX said:


> Is tonight the night where Brodus finally gets to shine on Raw?


No, you're thinking of next week.

:lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

remember lets get #doinktheclown trending @wwe on twitter


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't remember a Raw where less stuff was announced. The whole preview was essentially "What's next for Miz? What's next for Cena? What's next for Punk?"

This could either be a great Raw or a terrible Raw. Being semi-far from a PPV means it can either be free and open, or they can just phone it in and get away with it without hurting buyrates.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Oddly excited for the show, 9 minutes.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JDman said:


> Sign ideas for the 3hour slammy show next week?
> 
> I'll be front row of the first level up (perfect seats)...no one in front of me.
> 
> I want to bring a big sign and hang it down.


TURN 
CENA
HEEL

or

WE
WANT
BLOOD


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JDman said:


> Sign ideas for the 3hour slammy show next week?
> 
> I'll be front row of the first level up (perfect seats)...no one in front of me.
> 
> I want to bring a big sign and hang it down.



Cena Nuff?
If you are reading this sign then it's probably a divas match?
SHEAMUS 3:16 SAYS: TOO MANY LIMES?
Wheres Katie Vick?
W_HHH_o Booked This?


----------



## hardcore models (Dec 5, 2011)

Ladycroft?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Now that's a DiBiase, Teddy Jr takes notes (I'm watching vintage)


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

7 mins and counting


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

JDman said:


> Sign ideas for the 3hour slammy show next week?
> 
> I'll be front row of the first level up (perfect seats)...no one in front of me.
> 
> I want to bring a big sign and hang it down.


FIRE JUSTIN ROBERTS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Get ready for the *"Holy SHIT we need to promote the PPV because we haven't gave two shits"* edition of Raw.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

TURN CENA HEEL will be one for sure.

Possibly also: #KATIEVICK


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

2 miins to go


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JR Tweets:

"I'm in Tampa @ RAW. Will NOT be on the show. #sauceit!"

Then 30 min later

"I have high expectations for tonights Tampa Raw."

hmmm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh NCIS, my favorite show to hate. Let's hurry this up!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope this Ryder bullshit ends tonight.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's roll marks!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, LET'S DO THIS!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

here we go bitches...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sign ideas: 

- EVAN STONE.
- WE WANT WALTMAN.
- Jericho: 5, Greenberg: 0.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey CM Punk is finally in the signature produced at the start of the show!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK YES HERE WE GO


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

20 minute Cena promo to start the show, awesome.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

John Cena out 1st? show sucks already


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Starting off with Cena. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

BOO!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Someone gif that weird bull cut kid with the black hair holy shit LMAO


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena to open show.

wow what a pop


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena to start the show!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

People still hate you John.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cena out first. Very mixed reaction. One second boo's seem louder, next the cheers.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Miz will attack Punk.
Heard it here first


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the best heel is here!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dear Tampa:
He's your problem now. 

Thanks,
Boston.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

here we go


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Cena out first?
WHY GOD WHY


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOO THIS MAN!
This crowd knows what to do!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

King: "Who gets a better reaction? Nobody"

erm, Punk does?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

"Rise Above Hate" Translated "Please Dont Boo Me" Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo you John


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

gif the guy flicking him off too LMAO


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

oh boy here we go again


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

i LOVE THE CM Punk mark opposite the hard camera just giving Cena the bird.. someone make a gif of that.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol at the dad trying to pick up that little fat kid


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

And the goofy smile still remains.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler, we're not even 5 minutes in and you've already said something stupid to piss me off. 


SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I hate you Cena!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, it's boo's now, is it, Cole? A few weeks ago it would have been described as an ''emotional reaction''.

Prick.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

suck cock more jerry


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cena needs to get slapped again.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm already drunk, so I expect to be completely belligerent by the end of this promo.

You've been warned/You're welcome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena to flip the script and Hate Above Rise.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena thanks the guy that slapped him? 

And now he's sucking up to the people that hate him? 

Cena's still a bitch, lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god cena, common


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena sounds like a game show host.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great, another typical Cena promo kissing up to the fans.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Ladies, Gentleman & Children show some damn respect and Boo this man.

God he's sucking the fans nuts already, Get off my TV Bitch


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Please turn him heel... fpalm


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Shitty ass crowd.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Dude if I hear him talk about how "great it is that you can say and cheer whatever what you want! That's what great about WWE!". Stop beating that horse


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Shouldn't he be at least a little angry that Piper bitch slapped him?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

what a pop

FUCKING KIDS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what is this kiss ass shit cena


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I GIVE UP!

Dammit Cena. fpalm


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

#FRUITY PEBBLES


----------



## paulology (Jul 26, 2011)

seems like a pretty good crowd so far.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

lol at the "LOL!" sign


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't wait for these kids to grow up.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JDman said:


> Shitty ass crowd.


Better than last week


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Florida is a Cena loving audience. The cheers are much louder than normal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Try finding that on any TV show" 

A top protagonist so pitiful that half the fans hate him? No, I can't find that on any other TV show, lol.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

WILL SOMEONE SHUT THIS MAN UP AND BITCH SLAP HIM


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"I've been dealing with reactions like this since I've been here."

Again, no you haven't.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! make me proud TAMPA.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Crowd pops for Cena and Punk....wut.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ahhhh come on WWE please leave Cena out of the title picture for a month or 2 please


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This guy is quite possibly the biggest troll in wrestling history. As far as in ring character goes. 

I'm so dreading seeing him go over The Rock at WM. He better turn heel. If he wins clean, it will be one of the worst moments in wrestling history. Quite possibly the worst. The only person who should be beating the likes of HBK, The Rock, and Triple H clean is someone like The Undertaker. Not this talentless hack. Unless Undertaker physically kills him in the ring, I will not forgive that. 

Oh great, Punk vs Cena again?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

fuck cena and this wwe title bullshit


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

John please take my nuts outta your mouth


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

YOU DID NOT JUST FUCKING BRING THAT BACK UP


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ouch nice bury of punk there

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Please no...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

not gonna happen


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, i thought cena was done giving these kind of promos, what was i thinking.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

oh please don't tell me John Cena is number 1 contender. If it is, I'll stop watching until the feud is over.

and I've never ever said that in my 17 years of watching.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Really???? Why not Miz.
Why?
What?
I'm now confused.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

from bad to worse


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ugh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

John Cena back in the title picture:










Hope not.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck that, Cena! keep the title out of that match


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Dear Tampa:
> He's your problem now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Boston.


Amen Bro.. till he gets that southie attitude back.. 

Hey Cena.. 

Shut the fuck up, Clap clap, Clap clap clap!
you Fruity pebble! clap clap, clap clap clap!
Shut the fuck up! Slap slap, clap slap slap!

:flip

OOH CM PUNK rep!

Cena is really awesome, he's passing the torch, 
oh wait! he's out to get the belt!
Get the Fuck out! Clap clap clap clap clap!
oh thank god , ADR!!! Pendejo!! PERRRRRRO !!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, Cena/Del Rio number one contender match tonight? Maybe include Miz?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It's his destiny, Cena.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah Cena, estop this right now!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

This crowd is terrible, they couldn't even get a fruity pebble chant going after Cena pretty much started it for them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Somewhere in the back Johnny Ace is warming up those bagpipes he calls vocal cords and is practicing saying "executive vice president".


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

work mexican work...

wut is cena onsouth park? YOU LOWST


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"What part of you lost don't you understand?"

Uhh, how many fucking times have you lost Cena and wanted a rematch immediately after? Again, one of the major flaws of this ridiculously stupid character.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No Heat Del Rio


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So main event set up sequence and GO!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lauren-i-tiz


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> John Cena back in the title picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao that gif.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Del Rio gets boos in Florida. Maybe he just needs to stay there.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is Alberto getting a reaction?!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fatal Four Way at TLC, Miz, Del Rio, Punk and Cena. Better than Punk/Cena or Punk/ADR.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

and heat for ADR!!!!

OH MAN, are they going to give ADR the belt back????


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Rock vs Cena for the title at Wrestlemania is back into picture. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Worst RAW in years


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolph


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolph Moving up!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn Cena, could you kiss any more ass?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yea vicky


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Never been more glad to see Dolph in my life


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZIGGLER! YES! CENA FUED INCOMMING (hopefully)


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Vicky... ohhlala


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

hmm...didn't expect Dolph to be getting mixed up in this


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YES PUT ZIGGLER IN THE FUCKING MATCH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ziggler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HE'S HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit dolph 4 the world champ


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

ZIGGLER.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH JIMINY JACK CHRISTMAS FUCK ME IN THE ASS!!!! 

I want to take a nail gun to my head.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

YAY, Vickie says EXCUSE ME pendejo!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

setting up the multi-man, alright!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES. Dolph in the main event picture? Please?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Dolph.... My heart just melted.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Vickie gets no heat..SHITTY crowd good god.

on a side note id FUCK THE LIVING HELL OUT OF VICKIE UNTIL I CUM ALL OVER HER BIG JUICY ASS


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Vickie yelling excuse me, TALENTED


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Del Rio takes notes, This woman is more over than YOU


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ADR vs Cena vs Ziggler vs Punk @ TLC?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Apokolips said:


> Worst RAW in years


After 9 minutes, an all-time record :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Probably because you never defend it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ziggler owned Cena there lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao entertaining match...on purpose


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So I guess Miz is coming out next so we get a fatal four way to determine the next #1 contender.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Which one has the most entertaining match on purpose. LOL! Ziggler is awesome.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena burying Ziggler :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ouch what a shoot from cena


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Vickie looking.....
...
...
ugly as ever


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Spirit Squad mention.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Way to forcefeed 'em, buddy."

Pot, kettle, etc.

*drinks more*


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

hahaha good call on cole


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena insulted Cole, well done.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

PMSL did cena just say that


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

there we go cena, quick snips on Cole! there you go..


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Cena...talking about someone else getting force fed???....definition of irony right there


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ziggler is a jerk. Wow. What an insult.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Jerk?? shut the fuck up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, the announcers force feed your shit too Cena. They force feed everybody's. 

Whoa-Ho-Ho John. A Jerkoff joke. Not very PG buddy, lol.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Dolph kept me from changing the channel


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"on purpose"

Haha. Dolph won with that one. Ronnie from Jersey Shore. ha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena pulling a Punk:lmao:lmao
Goodness, calm down buddy, just cause he's better than you, you don't have to be so jealous.
#nooffense


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmfao reference.

Dolph just dropped a wee bit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER OR RIOT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh great response Cena... Jesus christ.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"It's not showing off if you back it up"

That's exactly what it is, dumbass.....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is a cluster fuck


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ziggler the SupaStar!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, Cole is sore.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"No, not yet." :lmao


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Speaking of force feeding, Cena and Ryder!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Fatal 4Way baby


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

MIZ, this shit just got real


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

AWESOME. Ziggler and Miz in the ring. Future of the WWE.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! Looks like a 4-way dance for the #1 spot.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ziggler is way more entertaining than Cena here


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dolph really doesn't need Vickie anymore.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler's owning every one on the mic right now.

A Wild Miz appeares.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

god vickies tits and ass are PERFECT holy fuck im masturbating to her right now shes fucking hot id PLOW THAT


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

whoo whoo whoo.. 
he's force feeding it!
here comes the pimple from MTV.. 
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena shooting on cole? shooting on ziggler
WHATs GOING ON HEEL TURN???


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome, the Miz. He got a mild pop too, fans want to cheer him again IMO.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, this is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"He's force feeding Ryder."

Good point Cole. Cena is a jackass.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This segment has hit a wall at 125 mph. And Miz can't save it.. And too bad R Toof is serving his wellness jailtime.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Just have Kane return NOW. Hit the music.. hit the pyro.. Kane destorys everyone, including Vicki.. then just leaves. Just do it.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

dolph finally getting his ME push? I sure hope to fucking hell they dont mishandle it.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz is here. Miz is here 8*D


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

HGF said:


> Ziggler is a jerk. Wow. What an insult.


Showoff

replace show with jerk

-> 

=Cena calling him a jerkoff, not a jerk


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fatal Four way?
winner faces punk at tlc


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

This has got to be the most clusterfucked promo in a long time. How many times have they mentioned Twitter already?


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Ziggler and Miz saving this horrible segment.

Vince McMahon needs to die. He literally does. Cena truly is the worst thing about wrestling at the moment.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, Punk can't cheat, but Ziggler is allowed?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

A fatal 4-way for the #1 spot would be a pretty sick main event.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

OH BURN


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

hahaha Miz I love you


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BURNNNN!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

MIZ!!!!


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cena is fucking awful.

Miz and Ziggler are by far the most entertaining two in the ring right now. The other two can piss off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

DAMN, Miz. Pulled the Vickie card.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well fucking said, Miz.

Ziggler is fuck all without Vickie.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

How can anyone take Miz seriously? Even Del Rio looks more like a superstar than him.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

THE MAN WHO DOESN'T NEED VICKIE GUERRERO TO GET A REACTION

HAHA!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena and Miz destroying Ziggler :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That promo just made me love Ziggler more. Haha.
Miz pulling a Punk too!:lmao

This has been a GREAT OPENING!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz is mad orange, FUCK


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

"the man who insures that I don't need Vickie Guerrero to get a reaction" BURN!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ziggler is getting fucking destroyed

who he piss of LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ha Ziggler just got burned. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many people are they going to pile into this segment? 

And does Ace have to announce his name & title every single time he comes out?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh look who is going to bore us now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheres Punk in all this.

I miss the days where the Champion would come out, run to the ring and all the guys in the ring would just get it on before refs split them up.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

god miz sucks.. 
Mr EXECUTIVE JOHNNIE ACE


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Miz brought out Trips shovel.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

hahah this is just getting better. Say what you want about Miz but damn...... this is getting hot


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Just when I was getting entertained, Mr. Laryngitis comes out...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is all one giant parade of steaming indifference.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can somebody get Johnny Ace a stack of business cards to hand out.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

which guy will fail to beat a SD guy? miz?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Does this guy have throat cancer


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

One sentence is all it took for no-one to take Ziggler seriously.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Brodus vs Cena?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Johnny Ace is all about giving opportunities.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay suddenly, I have the feeling that this RAW will be one of the GREATEST IN MONTHS. Quote me on that. This is going to be something special.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol Cena


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Brodus Clay to destroy Cena tonight. PLEEEEEEASE.

Great start, and it sounds like there's going to be a good show upcoming.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry, I wasn't listening.

What's going on? CM Punk contract signing to face who?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!
A PUNK CONTRACT SIGNING!!!! Those are always the best!

This is a great RAW already!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Please let Cena put Brodus over, please for the love of god. He fucking has to


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

alright... Johnie ace is fucking cena hard!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, let's see if Orton puts Miz over.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

This is the first time I've tuned in to the first hour of Raw over the course of the past few weeks due to some work issues. It's good to know that it's no less of a cluster fuck.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

MIZ VS ORTON, LETS BURY HIM, MIZ! oh my godness this should be good!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

social experiment? cena wrestles the whole of the IWC?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Scratch Miz off the card


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

glad he left Cena out of the match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena vs Brodus Clay tonight!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Barrett to distract Orton


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

"I'm all about giving equal opportunities...except for Cena" LMFAO


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmm... wonder if Daniel Bryan will get a match tonight? DB vs DZ perhaps? (put 'em together you got DBZ but thats neither hear nor their. just a fun fact)


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Boreton time.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off Orton


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Laurinitis must hate Miz to give him Orton. . . who's getting Sheamus?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

haha before Orton's music hit, I said Orton would be Miz's opponent, how predictable.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> How can anyone take Miz seriously? Even Del Rio looks more like a superstar than him.


Your just mad that Miz is still here involved in the world title feud and Jomo isnt :lmao


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cena vs ryder please, social experiment bro


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Orton match? Time to take a shit.

Stay on SD you dumb piece of mother fucking piece of goddamn fucking pile of horse shit.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

so cena isnt mad AT ALL that piper slapped him like a little bitch?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I liked that segment... and Ziggler just proved he can hang with the supposed big boys. I really hope he is in line for a mega push.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I can see Bryan in the main event of TLC. ADR Vs Bryan. CALLING IT.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BIGGER PICTURE!!!!!!11111


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And 3 minutes later, Orton finally reaches the ring.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Great opening segment and Ziggler got completley owned by Cena and Miz.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Social experiment? So Cena is going to twitter to success?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The segment was decent. Del Rio and Ziggler were pretty damn good. Miz's part just seemed a little bland.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty obvious it'll be Punk/Cena/Miz/Rio and Zig/Ryder at the PPV


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

just chiming in now, cena vs either ryder or brodus


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Randy trimmed down his beard!?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

vanderhevel said:


> cena vs ryder please, social experiment bro


exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought it wasn't possible to dislike Cena's character anymore. This promo right here is shattering that thought. Another poster said it best. This show will turn into the equivalent of the ringling bros.. when they come to town.

edit: And I don't give a flying shit about Randy "I have the most annoyingly unrealistic character behind Cena" Orton


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Just tuned in how was cena's crowd reaction?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

The show is off to a great start, finally


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Okay suddenly, I have the feeling that this RAW will be one of the GREATEST IN MONTHS. Quote me on that. This is going to be something special.


hope your right, cuz right now it looks like a train about to derail over a 500 foot ravine.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Odds on Clay being pushed back to next week?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Cena Vs. Ryder im calling it


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know what you guys think, but I'm loving this Raw and actually pumped for the first time in awhile.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Borias said:


> And 3 minutes later, Orton finally reaches the ring.


Kevin Nash takes 2-3 weeks


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Laurinitis must hate Miz to give him Orton. . . who's getting Sheamus?


Probably Ziggler.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena is never turning heel lol.. so much for all u guys predictions.

he shall remain stale forever.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What's going on?

Superstars are each wrestling someone and if they win, they get a title shot? I wasn't listening properly. CM Punk contract signing?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

No one else noticed CM Punk is now in the signature?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So what's going on with the #1 contenders spot tonight because I missed it?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> social experiment? cena wrestles the whole of the IWC?


Nope, everyone on Twitter.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Great opening segment, especially when Zig Zag amn and Miz showed up. 

Fatal 4 way ME should have happened instead of individual matches imo


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Louie85TX said:


> Randy trimmed down his beard!?


REALLY?!?!?!
:shocked:


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Odds on Clay being pushed back to next week?


I'ld say somewhere in the neighborhood of 100% chance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MajinTrunks said:


> Hmm... wonder if Daniel Bryan will get a match tonight? DB vs DZ perhaps? (put 'em together you got DBZ but thats neither hear nor their. just a fun fact)


See now you've got me giddy. I hope so.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Scrotey Loads said:


> No one else noticed CM Punk is now in the signature?


I mentioned it pages ago.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ziggler will probably get Sheamus.

I think both will win and it'll set up a triple threat at TLC.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cena vs Brodus , obviously ..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> One sentence is all it took for no-one to take Ziggler seriously.


That was the best line in weeks on Raw. The Miz often times gets in the single best line on Raw. 

I remember once when he promo'd on Jack Swagger and said "If you cash in Money in the Bank and nobody can remember who you beat, did it really happen?" cause I couldn't remember who Swagger beat for the belt.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Apokolips said:


> Cena Vs. Ryder im calling it


Makes sense social experiment 
face vs face


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> What's going on?
> 
> Superstars are each wrestling someone and if they win, they get a title shot? I wasn't listening properly. CM Punk contract signing?


yes


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Before anyone tries to revise history, lets be clear that Cena and Miz had the better of Ziggler


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Your just mad that Miz is still here involved in the world title feud and Jomo isnt :lmao


oh yeah, because all I care about as a Morrison fan is the Miz. I can't have opinions of the Miz that aren't 100% centered around Morrison. In fact, my opinions of John Morrison are clearly the sole reason for my opinions of:
Cena
Punk
Bryan
Sheamus
Cody Rhodes
Ted Dibiase
Orton
Skip Sheffield
Tyson Kidd
Zack Ryder
Chris Jericho
Big Show
Mark Henry


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Gresty said:


> Odds on Clay being pushed back to next week?


I think he's showing up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

within2012


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

shut the fuck up cole, for the love of god.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We need more close ups of Miz's stupid face.*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

In some strange way, i am beginning to hate Orton less. Maybe because he actually puts people over, or maybe because he doesn't get mic time, which was the fact that i didn't like him. I dunno.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lookwithin2012


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes King, you'd have a fatal four way. Try to keep up.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm predicting that only Del Rio is getting a win tonight


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

boring start. miz was the best part tho. owned ziggler.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/lookwithin2012

New link from lower-third.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/lookwithin2012


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

at least this raw has a direction, and the matches actually mean something


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> I mentioned it pages ago.


I saw you say it, but I was thinking he was in the signature weeks ago. No, eh?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TWITTER, TWITTER, TWITTER, TWITTER. 

Fuckballs. Enough.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> yes


Thanks


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

COME ON MIZ!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Really good opening segment.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

MegaHeat said:


> In some strange way, i am beginning to hate Orton less. Maybe because he actually puts people over, or maybe because he doesn't get mic time, which was the fact that i didn't like him. I dunno.


Same over here. He's been putting people over a lot lately and I can't help but respect him for it.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Del Rio trending.

*SEEMS LEGIT*


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

omg, this trending shit has gone too far guys, i just want to clothesline my Bravia soon  haha


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks to the opening segment (Cena, specifically), I'm now drunk enough to effectively tune out the commentary. There just might be a god.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett to cost him the match again


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I love Twitter but goddamn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Between the twitter references & the constant bickering....it makes me want to kill Lawler & Cole.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK THIS TRENDING SHIT!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i am liking these three matches made by John! its gonna be interesting! Randy might win!*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He didn't explode out of the corner Cole, he took 1 step forward. And then kinda wobbled around.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

0_0 new 2012 thing honestly i'm getting scared I don't know why


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Barrett is costing him the match obviously.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Good start to Raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yes! The Barrett Barrage!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CHRIS BENOIT


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

look within?? wonder what that means? FREAKY VIDEO THOUGH!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank goodness Barrett


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

[email protected] scoop slam


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, Barrett to cost Orton the match. Shocking.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Barrett with some new ink?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

barrage!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

scoop slam?

SCOOP SLAM?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going with Y2J with these videos!

BARRETT!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

entrance music playing during a match is just so asinine to me.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*why am i not surprised Wade Barrett came out? fpalm*


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

thank god for wade barrett.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Orton hit the outside hard and is now favoring his shoulder.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And here's Barrett.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

C'Mon Miz, expand your moves list, would ya? Orton - same thing. Fur such students of the sport, they should borrow a few moves from others repertoire. 

lol The Miz wins. Orton is a tool.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ummm...less than climactic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Orton is stupid. 


So OK, who is the dumber babyface? 

Sheamus for that Battle Royal last week or Orton doing, um, that.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

YES MIZ!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz is going to TLC. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hahaha. That was a good ending. Good. Well played, writers. Inventive. Clever.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Barrett with new ink on that right arm


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Why would Orton put Miz in the ring before running after Barrett?? Barrett should have came out when Miz was in the Ring and Orton was on the outside. Come on, WWE. It's the little things...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Go Wade!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait, so he's #1 Contender? What if Cena or anyone else wins?

This booking makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

orton you idiot


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I see the Miz is still being booked as strong as ever...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

HAHAHA MIZ WINS

YOU SUCK ORTON!!!!

And now Barrett attacks him from behind.

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, looks like Punks' gonna have to carry the WWE title match at TLC. I'm thinking, what, maybe 2, 2 1/2 stars?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> Same over here. He's been putting people over a lot lately and I can't help but respect him for it.


putting ppl over and putting on great matches, even without putting ppl over im loving his effort in matches. hes stepped his game up the last few months since feuding with christian.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with the person who said it will be CM Punk vs. Miz vs. Del Rio vs. Cena at TLC with Zigger/Ryder being the other match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So the Miz wins because Wade tricks Orton. What an asskicker.

At least they didn't have Miz get RKOed.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> thank god for wade barrett.


*Barrett is a coward coming from behind! i cant stand the Miz!*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wouldn't mind a one on one match with them two


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's too much wishful thinking to believe Ziggler would be in the TLC Main Event


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hate when Cole calls the powerslam a "scoop slam. He's been announcing for over a decade and still doesn't know the difference!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Before anyone tries to revise history, lets be clear that Cena and Miz had the better of Ziggler


Uh... no... it was pretty even across the board.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Apparently Wade Barrett gets raging boners when he attacks Randy Orton.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Randy sold that forearm to the back better than most finishers performed on him.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWE Network to be free. CALLING IT!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Skrillex on WWE. Too bad hipsters, dubstep is so mainstream now.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

What are they gonna announce


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE network should have all shitty B PPV's included in the subscription. Not this shit I've been hearing about the Big 4 only.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That WWE Network logo looks straight up gross.
I like that graphic for the TLC ppv, but I don't care for the song, though it's way better than the Survivor Series theme song,
but that's not saying much. haha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i would love it if we got it in the UK


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

If it isn't Y2J i'm gonna gary speed myself


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so ziggler loses from zack ryder distraction?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dylanlip said:


> Wait, so he's #1 Contender? What if Cena or anyone else wins?
> 
> This booking makes no fucking sense.


I believe that then they're added to the match. The number of participants in the match depends on who wins their matches next.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

The announcement is gonna be *WRESTLEMANIA FREE ON WWE NETWORK!!

CALLING IT NOW!*


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> So the Miz wins because Wade tricks Orton. What an asskicker.
> 
> At least they didn't have Miz get RKOed.


*He should have lost and was going to if Barrett didnt come out!*


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

skrillex = pure...SHIT. good god gtfo


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> It's too much wishful thinking to believe Ziggler would be in the TLC Main Event


 Sadly yes 

Though i would love for him to be in it AND defend the US title on the same night.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

"Randy Orton can't be beat" video game commercial.

You just lost, Randy. Not even five minutes ago.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

he can't be beat..........unless u stand on the ramp and distract him


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao Skrillex on WWE. Too bad hipsters, dubstep is so mainstream now.


I fucking hate it, to be honest. Dubstep is possibly the most irritating music on the plant, and I listen to everything.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


>


You win the thread. 

Has more of a Taker feel to it, but could be a deliberate diversion.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Just tuning in, I miss anything good so far?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Uh... no... it was pretty even across the board.


How can you say this? Miz was vicious when he said that Ziggler cant get any heat without Vickie. Ziggler was left flabbergasted


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dylanlip said:


> The announcement is gonna be *WRESTLEMANIA FREE ON WWE NETWORK!!
> 
> CALLING IT NOW!*


*keep dreaming!*


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve. said:


> Though i would love for him to be in it AND defend the US title on the same night.


Double duty again, book it.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *He should have lost and was going to if Barrett didnt come out!*


well he has lost quite a few matches over the past month you cant have one of your top babyfaces keep losing so a countout was the most logical thing to do


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm never believing an ad for a pay per view ever again


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

DUBSTEP!!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Fucking dubstep


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

The fuck is this shit noise?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Just tuning in, I miss anything good so far?


Miz* is at least one of the #1 contenders for CM Punks title at TLC!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Holy omg.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Steve. said:


> Sadly yes
> 
> Though i would love for him to be in it AND defend the US title on the same night.


That'd be great and logical, considering he's done it at the past two Pay Per Views... Pull a Jericho from 2009. (Lose early in the card, then the shocking Title win later on)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wwe using dubstep fucking awesome


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Hah! Dubstep to introduce the new network.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd be fine with them playing dubstep, if Skrillex was good dubstep.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

absolute garbage.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

my tv sounds like it's broken what is happening


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

My ears are bleeding.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

dubstep can gtfo


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o... hurray, reality shows...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this commercial is fucking up my eyes


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I just put my dislike of Dubstep down to me getting older.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WWE network should be cool but why are they using this shitty music?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

What the fuck


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That commercial felt like a really, REALLY bad trip...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

bad ass video package for the network though.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Breakthrough reality shows? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think that commercial was a subliminal message to get me to try and kill someone. 

It worked.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

plz get Sheiky baby for that Legends reality show


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was pointless. So your network will have shows?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That music makes me want to shit myself.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

So this is the "dubstep" I've been hearing so much about lately? It's awful. Absolutely awful.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

So..the real world with old legends...cool.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WUBWUBWUBWUBWUB


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you guys know any good streams?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

WWE usually has great promos and ads but that one was complete and utter shite.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

John Cena doing the @ZackRyder shit is getting really annoying.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That's Cena's old haircut.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena is so awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck me cena


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Cena is such a dork


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

soooooo...the big announcement was basically just a trailer for what we already know


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

OMFG. Cena has lost his mind.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yikes-that's "dubstep" music? Sounds like a DJ that passed out from an LSD trip.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Marked for Benny Benassi and Skrillex in a WWE video. If only they used the original song


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cena made me laugh
FUCK me


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If the Iron Sheik isn't on Legends' House, everyone needs to be fired!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

What the fuck...


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at Cena.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*WWE Network?

pretty cool!*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sheik on that reality show would be fucking golden.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't even know what I'm watching now.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok I don't like Cena but this is pretty cool.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

o.k i legit laughed,,cena has his moments


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh look, its the Prototype.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Is Cena on speed? Can that be his gimmick? Because that would make a lot more sense, and I think I might accept it more.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF is going on?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Cena officially ruined Back to the Future for me.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Losernitis. I see what you did there.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

What am I watching?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

saw that coming.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena turn on Zack?? lol


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Zack Ryder is just a ***.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Legends House needs Iron Shiek!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

OI JOHNNY ACE! TALK LOUDER!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't remember who called it, but you win.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol damn Zack is getting buried today tonight


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuck, Sky Sports 3 has cut out WTF


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ryder to pin cena


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO NOT JOHN IN THE WWE TITLE MATCH


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Funk man trolling hard!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

YES!!! Thats some heel corporate stuff we need to see


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

John Losernitaus!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
It might be as cheesy as possible, but that was HILARIOUS!
I don't care how drunk I am, I'm cracking up HARD from Cena!:lmao:lmao:lmao!!!!!

UH OH! Cena versus his new best fwiend Ryder!
What's going to happen!?
This is a good RAW. I'm loving it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They need to figure out a way to get a microphone inside Johnny Ace's mouth or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, the implications for the match seems interesting as FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

now that is a good match! best thing ace has done...EVER


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

COFFEE SIGHTING!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Ryder Vs. Cena!?!?!?! that is gonna be awesome!!!*


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Nash in a ladder match? what?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

A ladder match?

What is this? TNA?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

lol...both are gonna tear quads climbing the ladder


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Ladder match? C'mon. Nash can't lift or bend his legs. He's fucked already.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How the fuck is Kevin Nash going to climb a ladder?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nash vs. HHH in a ladder match.

Whats on top of it? A free quadricept surgery ticket?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Kevin Nash in a ladder match.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *We need more close ups of Miz's stupid face.*


Get too close and he'll flare his dewlap.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Nash and HHH in a ladder match? 4 torn quads in 1 match??


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kevin Nash. Awesome. I hope he has a good match with Triple H, looking forward to that match.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

sledgehammer ladder match? usually we call that a "weapon on a fucking pole" match....


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Pls let Ryder pin Cena! And WTF Kevin Nash in a ladder match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...A sledgehammer? Alrighty then.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nash in a ladder match 

come on WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena....you are really desperate to get people to like you, aren't you? 

Now you're dressing like Ryder and quoting Back to the Future. Dude, you need help. 


Nash Vs. HHH in a Ladder Match for a Sledgehammer....that sounds an awful lot like a typical pole match?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This ladder match already sounds bad. Though isn't it a stairway to hell match, technically?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Keven Nash in a Ladder match? WTF?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

The FUCK!? A sledgehammer ladder match? This has Russo written ALLLLL over it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sledgeladder match. This is dumbest.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LMAO LADDER MATCH. WHAT IS THIS BOOKING?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone else having Raw freeze on them a load? Not even on a stream, on Sky.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

A ladder match? For what? The fuck are they gonna' grab.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Kevin Nash in a ladder match.

LOL.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WTF you are always allowed to use whatever u want in a ladder match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kick some ass, Kevin Nash!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> How can you say this? Miz was vicious when he said that Ziggler cant get any heat without Vickie. Ziggler was left flabbergasted


Because Ziggler gets cheered a lot of places anyway? Really, it wasn't a burial and he got several great jabs in before anyway.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> John Losernitaus!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> It might be as cheesy as possible, but that was HILARIOUS!
> I don't care how drunk I am, I'm cracking up HARD from Cena!:lmao:lmao:lmao!!!!!
> 
> ...


Everyone not enjoying this RAW clearly needs to drink more. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh fuck...


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena's going to cheat to beat Ryder


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler vs. Nash...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The only thing cooler than Big Johnny Cool is Big Johnny Troll. 


He's awesome.*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Man, Otunga's ring is massive. Jennifer Hudson takes care of her man.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Who's Nash going to wrestle?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, you climb a ladder to get a weapon to use for a pinfall or something? Instead of a normal ladder match, which doesn't really have DQ's anyways, so you don't win in the normal way, so....ah fuck it. Dumb.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

How the bluest of blue hell will Nash climb a damn ladder?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

haha you guys are hilarious with the nash comments in a ladder match, thanks for the laugh guys


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Triple H Vs. Kevin Nash at TLC!?!?! that will be awesome! i cant wait to see the sledge hammer to be used against Nash!!!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That Ladder Match is gonna fucking *SUCK!!!*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nash to get squashed by Brodus?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

it'a a sledge on a pole match
but the sledge hammer is hanging over the ring and not on a pole

COol?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Nash V CM Punk i can see it now


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Cena will pin Ryder to get heat.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

ADR vs. Sheamus?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

a sledgehammer? seriously?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

MegaHeat said:


> A ladder match? For what? The fuck are they gonna' grab.


Basketball net.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

HA HA HA HA Nash in a Ladder match HA HA HA HA NO FUCKING WAY!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

RICARDO!!!! <3


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Gonna call Big Show for this one, with Henry interference...Del Rio wins.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricardo going in.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Did anyone get those ladder match rules for HHH vs Nash?

I dont think I heard it any of the 9 times they told us.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Sledge Hammer on a string match :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ricardo looks so handsome in HD, better then he usually does


----------



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

Nash Vs Big Brodus Clay?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Nash Vs Punk?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Nash in a ladder match? That'll be a disaster.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty damn good RAW so far to be honest. Pumped for the contract signing and Ryder/Cena should be cool.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

ADR vs Sheamus


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Richardo needs his OWN personal ring announcer to add to the heat. By the time Del Rio hits the ring the place will be livid.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm excited to watch Kevin Nash vs. The Ladder
That's going to be an hilarious sight to see


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *Triple H Vs. Kevin Nash at TLC!?!?! that will be awesome! i cant wait to see the sledge hammer to be used against Nash!!!*


you will be suprised....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmmm, Cena vs Rhyder. Lol, Johnny Ace is the biggest fucking troll ever. rofl


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sheik on that reality show would be fucking golden.


I'd watch every episode especially for him!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm thinking Nash/Punk or Nash/Santino


----------



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

Plus, I bet the Cena vs Ryder match will help towards Cena's heel turn when he selfishly beats Ryder.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Kevin Nash in a ladder match.


*this is gonna be funny cause Nash couldnt do a ladder match if his life depended on it. i can see him actually grabbing the sledge hammer from HHH! its gonna be a brutal match!*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
The hottest thing on our programing? @DavidOtunga 's coffee. #RAWTonight


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Nash still got it. I wonder how many of the current superstars could compete in a ladder match when they are over 50?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sledgehammer on a ladder match


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I really can't see Nash managing to climb up a ladder.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nash never had it.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

:no:


----------



## THEpeep (Jun 18, 2011)

Doesn't anyone agree with me? I think Nash will face Brodus... in his debut.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

MajinTrunks said:


> Richardo needs his OWN personal ring announcer to add to the heat. By the time Del Rio hits the ring the place will be livid.


And then he comes out, and you can hear the carbonation in everyone's beers.

"I don't always have a match, but when I do I stomp on the arm for half of it. Stay bored, my friends"


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

raw is pretty interesting so far, if anyone complains they should seriously stop watching.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> I'm excited to watch Kevin Nash vs. The Ladder
> That's going to be an hilarious sight to see


:lmao

Never thought of it like that, but it makes me wonder; has the ladder ever been the sole survivor of a ladder match, because I can see it and the ref the only things left with healthy legs at the end of that one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Nash still got it. I wonder how many of the current superstars could compete in a ladder match when they are over 50?


All of them if they're utter morons and with shit booking.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats to stop HHH just buying a Sledgehammer on the way to TLC.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Hogan in an ad on USA.

I'm LOLing at the implications.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao wow this is some wwe mediocre booking bullshit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hogan as Santa Claus during a RAW commercial:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hogan doing commercials just makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i wonder how meny times Nash will blow out his knees vs the Ladder


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

THEpeep said:


> Doesn't anyone agree with me? I think Nash will face Brodus... in his debut.


Maybe. But neither man should lose this match.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Nash still got it. I wonder how many of the current superstars could compete in a ladder match when they are over 50?


*not many but it looks like he will have to!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A 52 year old broken down Kevin Nash in a Ladder Match in 2011? Who is Russo mind controlling in creative?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So Nash/HHH is the main event over the title match? in a ladder match lol, would be funny to see Nash and HHH on a ladder now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Heelllllllo.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

DANIEL BRYAN!!! Called it..


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

ohai american dragon!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This should be a good match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

D-Bry


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Bryan about to tap out


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

My boy D. Bryan vs. ADR? This should be a good match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This should be a great match!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

they shouldve saved orton to face nash tonight return of the legend killer


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

DANIEL BRYAN!!! BEST.... WRESTLER.... IN THE WORLD!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least we'll get a good match but ADR's a lock to get in now.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

D-BRY!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Shit, I was expecting a Ziggler/bryan match...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

need that leather jacket


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Henry won't even need to interrupt this one. ADR will just make him tap I guess.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

CROWD BLACKLISTED


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought Bryan cashed in the briefcase...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This should be a good match.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

D-Bryan on Raw. Me gusta.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Del Rio?

NFL.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Looks like Del Rio is in the match as well *


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, he's probably gonna be selling the ribs the whole match, but this match should be awesome!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Pleaseeeee let DB make ADR tap. Pretty please with sugar on top even.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay the local commercials for a HHH return for next week when I'm there were true!

2 HHH returns, NICE!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh great this means no heat is gonna win the match


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm amazed Mark didn't fuck up his knees doing that spot.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off Bryan


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

lol Michael Troll!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Did Cole just say that Bryan was a coward for escaping the cage in a cage match? fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Man, I need some Booker T when D-Bry is in the ring!
They really just need Booker and Cole on RAW!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole, tone it down buddy. Its annoying.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, Cole is annoying, but that is funny. LOSER, LOSER, LOSER, LOSER!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

2 minutes squash please, clean tap out Del Rio...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cole needs to shut the fuck up he's fucking annoying I wonder what that bullying campaign thinks about this


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Someones getting hit with the case:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> I thought Bryan cashed in the briefcase...


The storyline is that since Henry wasn't cleared to wrestle, the cash-in didn't count.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

fuck you michael cole you are a moron


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Cole buries the faces 

Lawler buries the heels


nothing new to see people , move on


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Stagehand Failboat-Briefcase is still in the ring.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Michael Cole is channeling Hank Hill.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Del Rio?
> 
> NFL.



LOL for someone with a soccer sig and avy to watch the NFL over a Del Rio match.....am I the only one who see's the hilarity in that?


Good call though, I forgot there was a game on tonight


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They are going to job Bryan to Del Rio.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, that's it. Fire Cole. This is fucking bullshit. I can't take it anymore. 

Also, fuck this match.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I hate Cole so much.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LET'S GO D-BRY!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really Cole what about Christian?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope someone gets a fist trending in coles face in a near future.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

squashed :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Lawler is just TERRIBLE at putting people over. JR would be like "he has the hart of a champion, he faught like a champion, and dammit, someday he'll be a champion." SAY SOMETHING KING


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was fast.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Really? DB looks weak yet again.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

that was a shit ending to what could have been a great match...


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Give Del Rio and Bryan 30 minutes. Match of the year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, think that squash lasted shorter then the one with Ryder a couple weeks back.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

wow squash...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:no:


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Owned.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> 2 minutes squash please, clean tap out Del Rio...


LOL


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice job no selling the kicks Del Rio...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Why?


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricardo is absolutely on fire tonight.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

...SMH


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice way to build up Mr. Money in the Bank, fucking jackasses!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

How long until Cole/Bryan?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> Cole buries the faces
> 
> Lawler buries the heels
> 
> ...


This. Exactly.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Crazy Ricardo is the best.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Son of a bitch. Well, at least he's injured kayfabe wise.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Did Cole just say that Bryan was a coward for escaping the cage in a cage match? fpalm


Michael Cole -- a paragon of logic, that one. 

And BOOOOOOO. I wanted a longer match for Bryan (yes, kayfabe injury, but I'm selfish).


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

What kind of match was that? I've seen diva matches longer than this.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> LMAO, Cole is annoying, but that is funny. LOSER, LOSER, LOSER, LOSER!


*Cole is a dumb ass son of a bitch! i cant stand him!*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JDman said:


> Yay the local commercials for a HHH return for next week when I'm there were true!
> 
> 2 HHH returns, NICE!!!!!


I can only pray that you're on TV when he comes out!:lmao


WHAT?????? REALLY????
You squash Mr. Money In The Bank???????????
What the flying F is this BS?????
I don't care about his ribs being "injured" that shouldn't have been a squash!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

del rio on the main event again fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

These two could of put on match of the night if they wanted. Sucks that the WWE wouldn't give them time.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Amber B said:


> ...Why?


.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

So now we are back to Bryan getting squashed and Cole burying him even further.


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

*le watching Bryan/Rio match* Don't instantly tap out! Don't instantly tap ou....ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I have a question. Can the Ladder Match between HHH & Nash end before the weapon comes down? How do those normally work?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

from main event to squash match i mean wtf are they doing with bryan


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ziggler's probably gonna face Sheamus... and lose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That music :lmao


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

lol whats up with the music?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Whore! Whore! Whore!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Randon AJ music playing backstage.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

WTF is that music?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck are they pushing Alicia fucking Fox? who's dick is she sucking?


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Piss break!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome back to the Cemetery Mr. Bryan.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Ziggler's probably gonna face Sheamus... and lose.


I reckon he'll have Nash


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Here comes the bathroom break


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh the camel toe is coming to the ring, cool.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> del rio on the main event again fpalm


*i cant stand it either fpalm *


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> I can only pray that you're on TV when he comes out!:lmao
> 
> 
> WHAT?????? REALLY????
> ...


I will jump over the balcony and fucking rush the ring and PRAY he pedigrees me, I will sell that bitch like I got hit with a car and ran over by a semi.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Whore! Whore! Whore!


bwahahahahah


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

divas .. well it's time to go to the pisser


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

did i miss anything ?? I jsut seen the Del rio/ Bryan match so fill me in thanks


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That Diva song sounds like

"Vacation's all I ever wanted, vacation have to get away!":lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nickelback. Fuck I gotta get out of here and watch Housewives.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

and i fucking hate cole even more now than lawler 
get rid of both of em 
jackasses


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

another short, boring match. Should have just had a fatal 4 way instead of fucking up potentially good matches due to time constraints.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Enough with the fucking Nickelback!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> Kevin Nash in a ladder match.
> 
> LOL.


It's gonna rival HBK vs Razor Ramon in terms of quality and high flying maneuvers


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Divas on next, time for a bathroom break


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How I'd give for a typical Attitude Era chant of

"Kelly Swallows"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mary J Blige? Nice. Nickelback? Erm, not so much.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> That Diva song sounds like
> 
> "Vacation's all I ever wanted, vacation have to get away!":lmao


:lmao i thought the same thing.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I need to stop even trying to figure out what WWE booking is supposed to achieve.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

That was atrocious booking. Seriously, wtf WWE? Pointlessly squashing Mr Money In The Bank in a match about five minutes long. And Cole is totally overdoing it, THAT is what burying looks like. That sort of shit only works when you have someone like JR to stand up for the faces, right now Bryan looks pathetic.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> I can only pray that you're on TV when he comes out!:lmao
> 
> 
> WHAT?????? REALLY????
> ...


fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> How I'd give for a typical ECW chant of
> 
> "Kelly Swallows"


FYP


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nickelback? Please stab me in the throat.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to see Nash/Ziggler in a squash just for the reactions here.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Cole needs to get his head kicked in by Bryan in the near future


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so did anyone else get the commercial with laura dern screaming "i will bury you!" .. oh the irony


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> divas .. well it's time to go to the pisser


*harsh but true!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Has Brudus Clay debut yet?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> I need to stop even trying to figure out what WWE booking is supposed to achieve.


Whatever makes Vince happy. Unfortunately even that changes from minute to minute.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Cena vs Ryder, what's gonna happen there then? :S

Brodus/Skip intervention maybe?


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Has Brudus Clay debut yet?


nope


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> That was atrocious booking. Seriously, wtf WWE? Pointlessly squashing Mr Money In The Bank in a match about five minutes long. And Cole is totally overdoing it, THAT is what burying looks like. *That sort of shit only works when you have someone like JR to stand up for the faces, right now Bryan looks pathetic.*


EXACTLY. King needs to stick up for these guys with some passion!! Remember when XPac was getting his push as a face, and Jerry used to bury him due to his size and everything? JR would talk about how much heart he has, and everything like that and yell at king for berating him. Have your face announcer stick up and put over the faces...this is not rocket science.


----------



## MajorGIzmo (Apr 5, 2011)

When and how did Alicia fox turn face?
Or was it typical Divas turn and it "just happened"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish the titantron would fall on all 3 divas on the stage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

People say Divas matches are bathroom breaks and I agree. 

The thing that nobody says though is that the breaks are for jerking off.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Has Brudus Clay debut yet?


Jomo and Brodus were fires because they ate Johhny Aces lunch.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> That was atrocious booking. Seriously, wtf WWE? Pointlessly squashing Mr Money In The Bank in a match about five minutes long. And Cole is totally overdoing it, THAT is what burying looks like. That sort of shit only works when you have someone like JR to stand up for the faces, right now Bryan looks pathetic.


You realize he's supposed to be playing off an injury, right?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd be okay with Ziggler losing if it meant Ryder wins tonight and wins the US title at TLC.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Cena vs Ryder does have a lot of potential. TBH that Bryan Del Rio match could've worked if it'd been given more time, and they had sold the injury aspect better in the ring. I'm normally a big fan of Del Rio but he messed up during that match.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Is kelly kelly red or is it just my screen? It literally looks like she rolled in a pile of flamin' hot cheetoh's


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rumble in St Louis? Monster pop for Orton.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

omg,,,how hard? lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Theyre showing the it begins video....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

cool videos now on Raw


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

awesome! itbegins


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

"how hard.." Lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

JERICHOOOOOOOO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What happened to Beth? In that VT, she looked like a ******.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

they just hacked the damn program lol


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

It wasn't burying at all btw. They repeatedly said that he shouldn't be competing, and were blaming Johnny Ace, though King did a shit job sticking up for Bryan when Cole was ranting. Not Cole's fault, he's a quality heel announcer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT CUT THEM OFF lol


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF is this?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

KHARMA???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, wtf?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Pinup Stong WTF kind of name is that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pin Up Strong? I thought they were called Divas of Doom? 


LOL at the promo interrupting Beth & Nattie. 

If this is Jericho, I have to say, he's stealing Taker's bit, lol.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I wish the titantron would fall on all 3 divas on the stage.


:no:


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

OH SHIT


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

wat


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Taker?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pin Up Strong? Really?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, thank you for interrupting the divas promo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

These Kane (or Taker) promos are pretty awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

0_0


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

that it begins video is soo fucking creepy


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Alright... A little mind fuck right there...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

People should stop deluding themselves. It's the Undertaker.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ummmmm, 2nd day of 2012 promo cut into the diva promo. Like nothing happened?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'M MARKING OUT, BRO!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MajorGIzmo said:


> When and how did Alicia fox turn face?
> Or was it typical Divas turn and it "just happened"


I think it was around the time she became Rihanna.

AND WHAT THE HELL DOES "LOOK WITHIN" MEAN, AND WHY DID THAT VIDEO FREAK ME THE FUCK OUT?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

loljk its Kharma


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm gonna be honest, if that 2/1/12 thing came on and I hadn't seen all those twitter links before, I'd have been freaked the fuck out. Damn.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

they've finally hacked the Raw show itself.

Interesting.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> nope


I'm tired of that shit let him go to smack down


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow I didn't see the Itbegins video -,-


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kharma, me now thinks?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm I'm starting to think that that mysterious promo is ment for Kharma.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

So Taker or Jericho returns on the first Raw of the new year!?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FUCK ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING JESUS FUCK


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the roll up of death...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god now they are Pin Up Strong? how many name changes does that make 5? 6? pick a fucking name already and stick with it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh come the fuck on


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> These Kane promos are pretty awesome.


It's not for Kane


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How is Kelly winning an upset? She always wins!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy I wonder who will win this match!!!! That fucking weave Alicia.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the fuck...:no:


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

If its Kharma then she is a terrible mother lol.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Weak ass promo
Shitty burial match with twist ending
Dubstep W.W.E. Promo
Burial match
Divas match

So far the promo within the divas promo has been the best thing about this Raw and that was a few seconds.

Oh for fuck sake! Roll up again?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fuck. This. Shit.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

these divas matches are so pointless


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

you know what....i've been patient with the divas division, hoping it'll pan out to be something better. But seriously, fuck this shit with all these roll ups.


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

Doubt its Kharma. That'd be shit


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

WHY 
WHY THE FUCK DOES KELLY KEEP WINNING


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I AM SO CONFUSED.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The video said "he", it's not Kharma


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The diva match lasted less than a minute.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it really an upset when 9 times out of ten Kelly wins with a roll-up?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there a competition for "quickest, least satisfying match" tonight? We have two frontrunners in the first hour alone.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Smelly kelly squashed beth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pinup Pathetic.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, could be Kharma since that last video package segued into a divas video..


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

So, what's the chances that by the end of the Cena/Ryder match that one of them makes the turn?

I could see the "social experiment" being if Ryder can stay popular as a heel.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Could of just gave Bryan/Del Rio longer time..


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

For fucks sake, i dont even give a rats ass about womans wrestling, but.
1. kelly kelly roll up wins are sickening as fuck.
2. same matches every single week.

give me a break, whats the point of it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kharma is still pregnant right? so can't be her


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, they are actually labeling the match a social experiment?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Sigh* another bullshit roll up pin win... I mean, at this point, why does WWE bother with the Diva's division? It seriously shows that they're clearly not into making the Diva's division much better...



Hotdiggity11 said:


> People should stop deluding themselves. It's the Undertaker.


Makes sense. I don't know why I see people saying it's Jericho. It's way to creepy to be Jericho imo.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I feel like the only "realistic" thing about the WWE12 game is the whole camera angle thing. Because, really -- I'd take Here Comes the Pain graphics over this ish.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Seriously, how can it be an upset when Natalya and Beth lose every time?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I absolutely love that type of stuff!!!! That interruption was awesome! Fantastic editing!
Taker, Jericho or Kharma?


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Fucking divas matches today dude.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Should we be reporting Alex Riley to the police? Because he's been missing for months.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

They spent as much time going to the ring as they did inside of it. Fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the Divas of Doom video might've lasted longer than the match they lost.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

K2s bullshit rollups winning all the time is really pissing me off now. Why can't they just treat the diva division more seriously? No one cares about it because WWE doesn't care about it. If they put more effort into it, it would be a lot better. Yet they keep putting on these shitty matches with shitty models somehow winning against women who actually look like legit wrestlers.

Yes, I'm mad.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm convinced a roll-up is Kelly Kelly's finisher.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why do people think it's Kharma? because it happened during a divas match?

I doubt the timing means anything


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Svart said:


> Yeah, could be Kharma since that last video package segued into a divas video..


Yea it could be Kharma.
"HE will return"
people need to fuckin listen -__-


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Should we be reporting Alex Riley to the police? Because he's been missing for months.


He was on RAW last week


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> So, what's the chances that by the end of the Cena/Ryder match that one of them makes the turn?
> 
> I could see the "social experiment" being if Ryder can stay popular as a heel.


0%.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Almost has to be Jericho now. 

Its clearly a returning male superstar, although that girl keeps appearing so maybe a male superstar with a valet. Who knows...its close, but JUST cryptic enough to keep people guessing.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck Chuck Norris and world of nerdcraft


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it would be cool as hell if we saw the finger poke of doom in this upcoming match


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Taker with McCool, they don't have Jericho's agreement...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

remember the days when you actually get to choose the wrestler you want to play as in the Season/RTWM mode ?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The divas aren't even worth complaining over anymore. It is what it is.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

idk anymore


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree it's way to creepy to be Jericho but hell at this point it feels too heel-ish and bizare to be a Undertaker promo either.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince could actually be the right answer actually.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Almost has to be Jericho now.
> 
> Its clearly a returning male superstar, although that girl keeps appearing so maybe a male superstar with a valet. Who knows...its close, but JUST cryptic enough to keep people guessing.


I must say Jericho Vs Punk would be seriously entertaining...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cole: And tonight's diva's match is brought to you by










Fruit Roll Ups. What will they think of next?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I guess it does say "he" so Kharma's not it.
I'm just hoping it's Jericho and not Taker, Taker is so obvious so it sucks that it would be him.
Not disappointed if he's coming back though. I mean he's gotta do better than what happened last time, where him and HHH
put on the most boring crappy promos every f'n week for WM 27.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

its kane


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow. No pop for Ryder at all


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ryder!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow no pop at all

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No reaction for Ryder. Shit crowd.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow..dead crowd for Zack.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

nearly no reaction


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

No reaction at all.. wow!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Here comes Mr. Glorified jobber himself.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, hardly any pop for Rhyder.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

No reaction for Ryder


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This crowd are pathetic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena should do the finger poke of doom for Ryder


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it just me, or does Daniel Bryan put to shame Cena, Punk, Rock and the rest of the wwe roster in terms of actually selling his injury?


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

wow no reaction


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> its kane


No they already labeled the other vid packages as Kane's return.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ this crowd.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

not much of a reaction for Ryder tonight


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I want Ryder to win so fucking badly. I know it's not going to happen but a girl can dream can't she.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Superboy-Prime said:


> *Sigh* another bullshit roll up pin win... I mean, at this point, why does WWE bother with the Diva's division? It seriously shows that they're clearly not into making the Diva's division much better...
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. I don't know why I see people saying it's Jericho. It's way to creepy to be Jericho imo.


Because Jericho is known for cryptic video packages. I don't know, this promo seems too big for it to be Taker related.. At this point in his career, he really can't afford to be in the ring often.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

No pop for Ryder.

FUCK THIS CROWD! ADD TO THE BLACKLIST!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've had beer farts get a better response from my wife than Zack Ryder tonight.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

no reaction for cena? O_O


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Almost has to be Jericho now.
> 
> Its clearly a returning male superstar, although that girl keeps appearing so maybe a male superstar with a valet. Who knows...its close, but JUST cryptic enough to keep people guessing.


Which makes me think it's Taker and McCool


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

wow, there wasnt a reaction for Cena either


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No reaction for Ryder...


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

The crowd is roaring for Cena!! He should just lay down for Ryder man


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

makeyourownhistory said:


> Wow. No pop for Ryder at all


Good. Doesn't deserve one.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LarryCoon said:


> Is it just me, or does Daniel Bryan put to shame Cena, Punk, Rock and the rest of the wwe roster in terms of actually selling his injury?


Not just you at all.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

No reaction for Cena either LMAO

Social Experiment - MEGA FAIL!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Think everyone was still in the toilet.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

No reaction for Cena either


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> remember the days when you actually get to choose the wrestler you want to play as in the Season/RTWM mode ?


It's not possible to do that in WWE 12? Damn, that sucks...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no pop for ryder fuck tampa


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Ryder is already overexposed. Good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, Pro Athletes are friends and play against each other all the time. 

Its not completely unheard of to have two friends compete against each other. Not exactly the most heinous thing in the world. Just sayin'.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

No reaction for either...told you this crowd was shitty. Next week you see a great crowd in Norfolk, VA.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cept one thing King Cena is never cheered anywhere even in his hometown he's booed.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol Cena Vs Ryder Winner Cena


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

All I have to say is lmao at WWE's continual overuse of Alberto Del Rio. Miz has to work vs Orton and win via countout in a competitive match. Del Rio is fed Danielson who is injured, not nearly the big name that Orton is, and is trying to build momentum over on Smackdown. Del Rio gets to squash him and the fans don't care. End this crap right now. I'm so done. As most have been too. They keep letting him win squash matches on RAW and what has it done? Nothing. The guy has fallen down to being so dull and pointless that unless they stop this now, fans keep on not giving a damn. Hell, Dolph is being booked better right now. Don't know why they can't use Del Rio in better fashion then this.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

anybody saw CMPunk in the crowd ?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawler's commentary is like watching WWE with your grandmother. "Oh, why would they boo John Cena? He seems like such a nice young man. Anyway, I'm sure they're all entitled to express themselves and have some fun."


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

The whole idea of the 'social experiment' was for you to cheer ryder and boo cena to continue cena's eventual heel turn you stupid crowd!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

why isn't this the main event?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
No, that handshake doesn't mean this match is contested under Ring of Honor rules. Nerd. #RAWTonight


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

If it's Taker plus McCool could it be the return of Biker Taker? I can't really see the deadman persona with McCool?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right, it's the headlock championship


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Let's go Sheenaaa!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Any bets Cena wont do the job(as always)?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

will lol if WWE killed Ryder dead by having Cena endorse him and then decided to push him to the moon once he was no longer over


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That girl in the CM Punk shirt is HOT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I love that girl who just chanted "CENA SUCKS".


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No reaction for arguably 2 of the most over guys on the roster? man this crowd sucks.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

New shorts for Cena


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

If someone has a good stream, could they pm me it  Thanks


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Yea it could be Kharma.
> "HE will return"
> people need to fuckin listen -__-


Damn your right chalk that up to my bad hearing.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

at least they are alive during the match


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Zack f'n Ryder vs. John Cena
It's insane to think about.
Just think back to the beginning of this year, no way, no way would you think of this.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It seems to me that even if Cena got cheered to death for the next 3 weeks they'll still go with the "are the boo's getting to Cena"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that is one good looking chick wearing a punk t-shirt


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Loudness said:


> No reaction for Cena either LMAO
> 
> Social Experiment - MEGA FAIL!



Experiments can't fail, anyone who watches mythbusters would know that


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

This crowd is bad.

Damn I'm bitter tonight.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

cole needs to shut the fuck up seriously!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> And Ryder is already overexposed. Good.


Compared to other wrestlers... He's not really overexposed in my opinion. He only had one segment and one match tonight. Is that not of the norm for the average non-main eventing wrestler?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> All I have to say is lmao at WWE's continual overuse of Alberto Del Rio. Miz has to work vs Orton and win via countout in a competitive match. Del Rio is fed Danielson who is injured, not nearly the big name that Orton is, and is trying to build momentum over on Smackdown. Del Rio gets to squash him and the fans don't care. End this crap right now. I'm so done. As most have been too. They keep letting him win squash matches on RAW and what has it done? Nothing. The guy has fallen down to being so dull and pointless that unless they stop this now, fans keep on not giving a damn. Hell, Dolph is being booked better right now. Don't know why they can't use Del Rio in better fashion then this.


Exactly!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I heard that as "Are the BOOBS getting to John Cena"...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cole sympathetic for cean in the rock feud is the fucking dumbest thing ever.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Who the hell expected Ryder to get a pop when he's facing Cena?


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Did I just see a chick in a Punk shirt chanting Cena Sucks?!
I don't feel so alone anymore


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They are overselling Cena. It's a pro-Cena crowd tonight but it's that pro-Cena.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

we all know Cena is going to win...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Svart said:


> Because Jericho is known for cryptic video packages. I don't know, this promo seems too big for it to be Taker related.. At this point in his career, he really can't afford to be in the ring often.


We're heading into Mania season. Taker always gets over dramatic return promos during this time then he'll fuck off after his match. 

If it's Taker and McCool, that would be pretty damn amazing and different at least.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

OJA20 said:


> If it's Taker plus McCool could it be the return of Biker Taker? I can't really see the deadman persona with McCool?




agreed.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Brodus to wrestle tonight and face Zig?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> Did I just see a chick in a Punk shirt chanting Cena Sucks?!
> I don't feel so alone anymore


lol

That just made me so happy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Could it be any more obvious Ziggler isn't winning? I mean everyone knows he's gonna be facing Ryder at TLC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good match so far.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, they are having Ryder play heel?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i still hope its jericho but i think both will return in the same night first taker appearing an right after him jericho


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

When did Ryder apply Ortons moveset?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> We're heading into Mania season. Taker always gets over dramatic return promos during this time then he'll fuck off after his match.
> 
> If it's Taker and McCool, that would be pretty damn amazing and different at least.


Plus think of the imagery. Undertaker with a walking skeleton by his side. Adds to the gimmick.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HGF said:


> Exactly!


I liked him too. So that says something about the way they've been using him(and his mic work) since following WrestleMania. Good matches since then though. That isn't the point I was making, however.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

we don't care!!!
I hope Cena lays down for Ryder!
PS pissed about Tribute to the Troops being done stateside


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

sickofcena said:


> why isn't this the main event?


Won't be any actual main event with them having the contract signing tonight, that'll go last.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone ever thought it might be Shane and Steph? How much of a mark out moment?


But yeah Taker and McCool it is


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So if Ryder loses this match can he go away forever?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

King seriously needs to be fired or lose his voice every week. Dude just needs to stop coming to work. Just stop it man.
I wish depression on this man, so he doesn't feel like going to work and he just quits. 
I don't want to wish death, but it needs to be something where he stops coming to work. Stop.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> We're heading into Mania season. Taker always gets over dramatic return promos during this time then he'll fuck off after his match.
> 
> If it's Taker and McCool, that would be pretty damn amazing and different at least.


what it if taker returns along with layla/mccool and forms the ministry of flawless! :lol:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It just had to happen didn't it, for the first time they properly question why Cena is booed and they do it in two kiddie pro Cena crowds.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a boy and a girl in the it begins 2012 promo. Could a male and female come back together?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the woo woo kid


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Five Moves of Doom....ENGAGE!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Evil Ed said:


> Could it be any more obvious Ziggler isn't winning? I mean everyone knows he's gonna be facing Ryder at TLC.


Thing is, it's totally feasible that he could do both matches. That's been his M.O. for the past couple of PPVs at least.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

5 moves of doom


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

Vintage John Cena.. 
and the 5 moves of doom... 
GTFO kid
yawn.. SOS since 04


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Woooow this is bullshit king please shut up


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

they are really alive now


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Shocker


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena too much for Ryder


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

godammit


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fun match

yay


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

John Cena crushing dreams yet again.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Fuck this show, I'll be playing WWE 12!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cena back in the title hunt
fuck sake


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, no one saw that coming.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was an awesome counter


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

WAhat a shock,Cena wont put over someone who needs it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Soooo Cena v Del Rio v Punk in a TLC match?

Me thinks Punk retains.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lmao that fans dressed as ryder


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Cena in ANOTHER title match? WHAT A SURPRISE.
fuck that


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kayfab wise, cena just made a fool of himself. He talks about how much he wants to give other people a shot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pointless match...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Please.. Please someone .gif that kid in the crowd with the Zack Ryder get-up and the WTF? Look.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll say this; at least this match let Ryder hang with Cena for a bit unlike the Del Rio squash.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

are they really going to give dolph a main event spot at tlc!?
thats awesome and lol at that guy dressed up as zack ryder


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nobody likes you John! lol.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was better than I was expecting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena made Ryder look like a million bucks!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

"Hey, I'm upset that I lost!"

"Hey, no fair!"

Can't say I've seen that one before


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

wow.. 
whoopdie fucking doo.. 
Ryder is going #heel bro?
or is Cena going to do the Right thing??


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

lol Zack is now a crybaby? You serious, bro?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena you selfish dick, you don't need anyomore title matches


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fuck cena


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually enjoyed that match...a lot.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I would be sort of surprised if the promos were for Taker. His next WM would make him 20-0: that's a big number and a good one to retire at. Yet if he wrestles at this one, he'll be overshadowed by Cena/Rock, and really, unless it's STING, I can't think of any match bigger right now than Taker/Cena.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ziggler will win, then Punk will rip Johnny Ace apart for not just booking a fatal four way tonight to decide a #1 contender.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Scott Button said:


> Anyone ever thought it might be Shane and Steph? How much of a mark out moment?


That also crossed my mind. They're taking back what is theirs. Their company.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> WAhat a shock,Cena wont put over someone who needs it.


Are you on crack? Cena doesnt decide who wins the matches fpalm

Anyway Im glad that Cena is back in the title picture.


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

*Nash Opponent is CM PUNK.

Triple h will return but turns on CM PUNK & turns heel tonight.*


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Well at least Ryder looked damn good!


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it just me or did Ryder almost kill Cena with that broski boot botch? Maybe my eyes were fooled but it looked really bad to me.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> Cena in ANOTHER title match? WHAT A SURPRISE.
> fuck that


What are you talking about? He is not in a title match.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Zack Ryder seemed really boring in that match. Looked really stiff, didn't sell much, just quickly jumped from finishing a move to rushing to get into position for the next one. Didn't look very natural.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

tooth polish.. 
yum.
MMM Long John Silvers..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems to be that the little girl in the video is balling.

MVP RETURN!!!!?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> lol Zack is now a crybaby? You serious, bro?


It couldn't last forever. Eventually, everyone seems to become a coward.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The only interesting thing from this Raw is the new itbegins video. 

Jericho, Taker if he won't come back. Dark horse pick for Batista or Goldberg


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

All part of the heel turns.
Helps put Ryder over (like he needs it).

Calm down people Cena is not winning at TLC.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not a shocker here. Still sad that Cena can make Ryder look good, but ADR squashes Danielson. Oh that booking. I tell ya. It's wacky.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

CM punk needs to win at TLC because all these other guys totally suck. 

also, the WWE no longer has the talent to run 2 separate shows. they need to combine everyone into RAW to make the storylines more interesting. i want to see mark henry vs. john cena vs. randy orton vs. cm punk in a fatal 4way. they are diluting the talent by having 2 shows and nobody cares anymore.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> *Nash Opponent is CM PUNK.
> 
> Triple h will return but turns on CM PUNK & turns heel tonight.*


.................


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

No HHH Im not,but if you think Cena dont have the pull to go over people youre on drugs.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> *Nash Opponent is CM PUNK.
> 
> Triple h will return but turns on CM PUNK & turns heel tonight.*


your first post makes zero sense, seeing how they booked Nash vs. Triple H for TLC already tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Ziggler will win, then Punk will rip Johnny Ace apart for not just booking a fatal four way tonight to decide a #1 contender.


Wrestling is not predetermined bro
Can't break that wall down


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Where's Kane's vignette? Soon I hope.

or have they cut it from the UK show instead?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This RAW has been fantastic!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> *Nash Opponent is CM PUNK.
> 
> Triple h will return but turns on CM PUNK & turns heel tonight.*


It would make absolutely zero sense. Why would HHH join a guy who hit him in the head with a sledgehammer while he was strapped to a Gurney?


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> What are you talking about? He is not in a title match.


Doesn't that win mean he's in the TLC match for the WWE title? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> I would be sort of surprised if the promos were for Taker. His next WM would make him 20-0: that's a big number and a good one to retire at. Yet if he wrestles at this one, he'll be overshadowed by Cena/Rock, and really, unless it's STING, I can't think of any match bigger right now than Taker/Cena.


If this coming WM was advertised as his last match, that would actually be bigger than Rock vs Cena. If he has a viable opponent, then I would gladly see that be the last match.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> What are you talking about? He is not in a title match.


Yes he is. If Cena won he would be in the TLC title match


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Manchester United or John Cena #whichdoihatemore


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> What are you talking about? He is not in a title match.


Durrrrr, yes he is. By defeating Zack Ryder, Cena gets booked into thematch against CM Punk at TLC for the WWE Title. Every one of the Raw guys in matches tonight get put into the match if they win. So Del Rio, Miz, and Cena are in it. Whether Dolph will be in it will be determined later tonight, probably against Big Show which he will most likely lose since nobody gets booked to beat Big Show right now but John Cena and probably CM Punk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Serpent01 said:


> What are you talking about? He is not in a title match.


uh...yeah he is...at TLC


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That also crossed my mind. They're taking back what is theirs. Their company.


Yeah that was my thinking, Then HHH can turn Heel and side with Steph and Shane, who go against CM Punk and the Faces... this could lead to the big CM Punk V HHH match at Mania for the Title, where punk goes over HHH CLEAN and becomes the face of the company...


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

That match was sort of enjoying just because of the booking aspect (face vs face is always an interesting change) but Cena and Ryder didn't seem to know how to handle it. As much as I like Ryder he isn't that great at telling a story in the ring, and Cena seemed to be doing his normal "sell everything like a wrecking ball is smashing into you then hit the five moves of doom and the AA for the win" routine. That works when Cena is against a dominating or cheating heel, but didn't real gel against Zack's offence.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

NyQuil said:


> Calm down people Cena is not winning at TLC.


why not? he has plenty of time to lose it before WM.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

45 minutes left..

Nash needs a match.
Ziggler needs a match.
They need half hour for CM Punk's contract signing.

So I'm probably right when I say it's Nash vs. Ziggler.. Nash will squash Ziggler sadly and then Cena will get Ryder a US title shot.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It just had to happen didn't it, for the first time they properly question why Cena is booed and they do it in two kiddie pro Cena crowds.


Everything seems to backfire when it comes to WWE and Cena.. when they position him to get cheered, he gets booed... when they FINALLY start a storyline concerning the booes and position John to get bigger booes, he gets cheered.

WWE creative and the WWE Universe are completely un-coordinated LOL


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

*TLC Match wont happen.


Triple h Turns Heel tonight.*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> Doesn't that win mean he's in the TLC match for the WWE title? Or did I miss something?


That was only for Miz, Del Rio and Ziggler.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Cena wasn't half slow up after that broski boot. Made Ryder look a bit of a donk jumping about for a minute. It's awful them trying to spin Cena's boos as a reaction to Rock coming back. Oh and if it's a fatal fourway at tlc it will suck if the title changes hands which it won't. So yeh, pointless post.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish it could be Shane and Steph, I would mark out harder than ever. But Shane is still with that China Cable company isn't he?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm just gonna throw this out there: I wouldn't mind a Punk/Cena/ADR/Miz/Ziggler scramble match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, the Miz girl, I had forgotten about her!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Has there been a Kane promo yet?


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> *TLC Match wont happen.
> 
> 
> Triple h Turns Heel tonight.*


i wish


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> *TLC Match wont happen.
> 
> 
> Triple h Turns Heel tonight.*


OK. If your wrong Im gonna neg you for a week


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Serpent01 said:


> That was only for Miz, Del Rio and Ziggler.


Guess you aren't paying much attention then. It's a Four way for the Championship atm.

I want BRODUS CLAY tonight.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

does the slammys have the same theme song every year?


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

iPad or laptop?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> *TLC Match wont happen.
> 
> 
> Triple h Turns Heel tonight.*


Why? Granted WWE's booking is min. by min. and rarely makes sense, but even that it too ridiculous.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

I hate cena wow


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> That was only for Miz, Del Rio and Ziggler.


I thought he put Cena in there when he was backstage with Laurinitis.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena is so unthreatening.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

God Cena,just go away.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena shooed the house ***** away! :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Listen to the people"

......*crickets*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ortunga just got owned.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Ziggler will win, then Punk will rip Johnny Ace apart for not just booking a fatal four way tonight to decide a #1 contender.


If by "rip him apart" you mean he'll whine and cry like a little baby about having to face 4 people instead of just one, I agree.

You can't "rip someone apart" if all you're doing is whining.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Geez, he told Otunga off like Otunga was a 5 year old:lmao:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Course Cena is in the category he always is even when he was lap dog servant to Barrett.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ace is such a pussy


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They just love giving us reasons to hate Cena don't they? Why are they having him act like Ryder's bitch? He needs to stop sticking up from him because it's making him look like a fool.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If Cena wins at TLC....


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

so sick of cena pushing ryder like this, ryder was getting himself over, and cena calling him "the kid" an shit like that, its retarded, its like ryder is cenas kid or something.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

God I hate Johnny Ace


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Cena has elf ears.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow that's an epic burn to Cena lol


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

dont be selfesh Cena...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, what a big risk for Cena. He might miss two whole PPV title matches this year.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

holy shit, he is actually gonna give up his spot


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena is such a great guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

8 times too many.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> Cena has elf ears.


OMG you're right


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!
Thank you!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Well this is actually the least hypocritical thing they've had Cena do in a while. I gotta applaud it.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

John Cena takes the bullet for Ryder, good moment for Cena. You'd never see Punk do that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is good shit


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

WOAH!


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

YES CENA


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena's out of the title match?

Why do I get a feeling he'll somehow worm his way back in.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

big brodus im guessing


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

My god, Cena's giving up his title shot! Now THAT surprises the hell outta me.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... I like this Cena. That was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ryder will probably be squashed by Clay now. Or Nash. FUCK.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BRODUS


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's Brodus. . .


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

So Ryder is facing Nash?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Cena the selfless Superman gives up his title shot. Yet the crowd will hate him even more for shoving his super hero attitude down our throats again.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm saying it right now, for EVERYTHING the WWE has done wrong, this booking about Cena is amazing. Cena's intensity in this promo was AMAZING. AMAZING


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryder Vs clay?????


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena did the right thing


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cenowned.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

knew it. Doesn't help with Cena's transition to heel doing this for Ryder though.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

He'll face Brodus Clay or Kevin Nash.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Makes a heel turn pretty much impossible for the foreseeable future.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

brodus clay


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I REALLY REALLY like John Cena the person.

I DO NOT LIKE Cena's goofy character like we saw earlier tonight.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So they are using Zack Ryder to make Cena look better.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fuck that. I'd rather see Cena in the 4 way.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

They are trying anything to get the fans to cheer Cena and God I hope it continues to backfire on them.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally Cena is getting cheered by all audiences LMAO


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

nash vs ryder

Oh boy


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ryder keeps riding on Cena's dick.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

hmm thazs nice if john


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ryder is facing Kevin Nash or Brodius Clay. And he's going to lose. 

I hope Nash fucking squashes him. That would be the BEST moment in months.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena has been champion 10 times. I don't think he's exactly hungry for the belt anymore. LOL. 

Ryder Vs. Nash is going to be next.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I wonder how many released wrestlers are kicking themselves right now for not sucking up to Cena.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

OH they are going to squash Ryder Tonight!!!
Up Next, Ryder VS NASH!!
But kudos to Cena..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Do I want to be WWE champ again?

Nah, I'll just win it later.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i know it's all the writers doing, but that was a legit classy move by cena.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ooooo kanne mask /jizz


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane, WITH THE MASK!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MASKED KANE

MAKING TEH FUCK OUT!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kane has the mask on?


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Jeez this is a great show tonight and Ziggler hasn't wrestled and we haven't even seen Punk. Great stuff.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

THE MASK IS BACK BITCHES


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Brodus Clay is coming next.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE MASK IS BACK?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

BI GAWD THAT MASK IS ON.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Man, that was one hell of a promo from Cena. That's what we want to see from this guy, intensity. It's why we fell for him in the first place


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I just marked out like crazy


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FUCKING SWEET! MASKED KANE!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Brodus Clay vs Zack Ryder... Ryder gets fucked... Cena gets pissed... Cena vs Brodus Clay at TLC


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

He's coming back masked folks.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

It's proably going to be nash.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

And here is King saying it's unfair for Cena. 
King shut the F up! Oh my goodness, this dude needs to stop working. Someone send him a pink slip! 


Kane with the old glove now too!!!!!!!
Coming after EVERYBODY!!!! WITH THE MASK!!!!!!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

yes
new mask


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yay, the mask is back.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

So yeah, I just got happy again....


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> *TLC Match wont happen.
> 
> 
> Triple h Turns Heel tonight.*


You keep thinkin' that if it makes ya feel better.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

These promos would be trippy as fuck if I was on something while watching them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just jumped up and down and started yelling yes after that kane promo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I literally got a funny feeling in my stomach of excitement from that Kane video


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking, Brodus might be up against Ryder, dammit


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Ryder better take up the opportunity given to him by Cena


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cena out of the title match..Brodus time!?,Masked Kane!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK YES THE MASK IS BACK. hopefully he returns when im there next week


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah yeah, Cena doesn`t have a match at TLC? WWE doesnt have the ballz for that


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, if only they did this years back.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

If there is any doubt Kane is returning with the mask now.....

So stoked to see him destroy someone. First Kane costume please? He needs to appear at the Rumble and just straight up DESTROY people.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Just thought of it. Maybe it'll be Brodus that Ryder faces. 

Either Nash or Brodus. Who is he being fed too.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

masked kane = fuck yeah


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

People on here actually complimenting Cena for something he was scripted to do? LOL.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Brodus vs Ryder?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only good thing about Kane coming back is at least all the insane people who want the mask back on will be satisfied.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This will get Ryder boos not Cena cheers.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

MARKED THE FUCK OUT FOR THE MASK RETURNING!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

abraxas91 said:


> Ryder keeps riding on Cena's dick.


Honestly, to me it seems that it's the other way around.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cant wait for the return of Kane!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

YES! The mask is back. Time for the real Kane to destroy these people.


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

*NAsh opponent is ryder.


Triple h returns but turns on Ryder & turns heel with Nash.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeing as it showed a load of main eventers (as well as The Undertaker).. I wonder if it means Kane will get one last main event run.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

THE MASK :mark:


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

oh gee, what a stand up guy that john cena is... not. i'm hoping these blatantly overdone, ass kissing promos are addressed in an upcoming coming promo. that's the only way i'm not turning my tv off any time he comes on tv from now on.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck off Chuck Norris and World of nerdcraft


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm convinced and on the bandwagon now. Masked Kane is returning. He just has to be after that promo video.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Wranglers commercial. The promo is for Brett Favre obviously.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Brodus vs Ryder? Kane vs Ryder? Nash vs Ryder? The Ghost of Chris Benoit vs Ryder? Barry Horowitz vs Ryder in a squash match?


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

deffo hnry v ryder


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can somebody please tell me what was the point in having Cena beat Ryder if Cena's going to forfeit his title shot and Ryder's going to get another shot anyway?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Waiting for the theme to hit....


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Come on Brodus. Kill him!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Rhyder to get squashed by Nash or Clay.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

mst3rulz said:


> People on here actually complimenting Cena for something he was scripted to do? LOL.


Well typically he's scripted to be a hypocritical ass, so you can see how that segment was a change of pace.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> *NAsh opponent is ryder.
> 
> 
> Triple h returns but turns on Ryder & turns heel with Nash.*


Stop yelling.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm guessing Brodus or Nash to smash Ryder's dreams again.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This segment was just another desperate attempt to get Cena over, surprising...


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm thinking that Ryder is going to get destroyed by Brodus, Cena gets mad at the fact that his title shot is wasted, Brodus gets heat, Ryder gets support, Laurinatis gets more heat, everyone wins. For once, this RAW is quite unpredictable. Amazing.


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

It's not the crowd that's shitty. The product is shitty.
Seriously, it's getting worse every week. I've reached a point when I'm not even that excited for Rock vs Cena, since we all know the outcome of that particular match. Hell, I can even do the play by play 5 months in advance.
The only thing that kept me watching up until now was CM Punk. But he desperately needs another credible opponent other than Cena so he can become a credible champion. A champion that can keep the title for more than one month. And I don't really care much for Del Rio, Miz, Ziggler or whatever his name is, etc. I even think Zack Ryder is more of an Internet hype, challenge of autority type of thing than anything else. I don't give a shit about the IC and US titles since 2005, I piss all over the Divas Division (I can't even name one current Diva other than Beth Phoenix and Kelly Kelly, since I change the channel when a Diva's Match begins on Raw). Bottom line is I'm sick and tired of the same old predictable and boring crap I've been fed for the last 3 years. 
And believe me, I was genuinely excited this Summer once CM Punk was given an incredible push. It was an opportunity for true change in the WWE and wrestling in general. Once again, WWE dropped the ball. So be it, they dropped the ball, I will throw in the towel and say Fuck this shit. From now on, I'll stick to the Royal Rumble and WM, just like the last 3 years up until this Summer when I started to get excited again. And believe me, if WM dissapoints me again, I'll probably stop watching wrestling for good, never to come back, just like the millions and millions never came back after 2002...
Sorry for my english folks, but I'm a proud Portuguese.

P.S. Someone please step up to the plate and give the WWE some nice competition so we can have the MNW back.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Brodus Clay in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brodus calling it


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

He wasn't forced to pull out of it. He could've said no if he wanted to.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

here comes brodus clay


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

calling dolph run in...


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

break him in half brodus!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RATINGS JUST SKYROCKETED


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

IT IS KANE! IT IS KANE! BAH GOD!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL. LOL.
The fans just got troll rolled.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

No DQ?

Big Show's going to cost Henry the match then.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR ASS WHIPPED


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Its Henry fpalm


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SMH. Ryder is never getting his shot.


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuck you Johnny Ace.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nevermind. lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

People, it can't be Clay with a squash, because Cena just struggled with him.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

BRODUS HENRY! YES!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lulz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry??? 

Huh...oh well.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How disappointed is absolutely everybody?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Get ready to die, Ryder!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

SOMEBODY GOIN GET THEY ASS KICKED.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ratings in the house


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

no dq match, cena to help ryder out.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why won't they use Brodus Clay?!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Really? ::goes to sleep::


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice heel tatics by Mr. Ass i mean Ace


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mark Henry. LOL!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THE RATINGS


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Solid12 said:


> deffo hnry v ryder


hells yeh I watch too much wrestling


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

loooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha, Ryder to go over with some Big Show knockout power?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Henry??
The time Brodus could debut.
The time to get Nash's match out of the way, you pick Henry??


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow damn tough luck Zack


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so beat the WHC to get a US title shot

The fuck?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

this was a perfect spot for Kevin Nash. Damn


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

its ok guys big show will interfere


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder is FUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Mark Henry? Are You Serious Bro?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

can someone shut cole up seriously


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, it's Mark Henry. Keep trolling, Ace.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Show interferes and Ryder gets the win. Ugh.

Holy drunk (or retarded) guy in the Punk shirt. :lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit that punk fan was either stoned, drunk, or mentally retarded LMMFAO


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Letdown...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The CM Punk clone clapping by himself.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why doesn't Ryder just fill ring with weapons now?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Powerhouse?


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

If you makred the fuck out when you saw kane with the mask on in the promo GIVE ME A HELL YEAH


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

30 second squash upcoming. :frustrate


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

cena interference?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

big show to deliver a WMD, ryder gets a win...man wwe is so predictable


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

No DQ = Show?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

No US title match for Ryder now, rofl.

Mark "Dream Crusher" Henry ftw.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Of course it's Henry&not Brodus!


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

What a dumbass Cena. Just gave away his spot to his boyfriend Ryder.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Come on when is Brodus debuting? Ryder would be the perfect person to put over Brodus.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena to help ryder win the match then Bryan Cash in?


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

please no fuking big show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It sounds so ridiculous, but I really do hate Jerry Lawler with the fury of a thousand suns.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So it is going to be Ziggler/Nash then.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Show to interfere


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> No DQ?
> 
> Big Show's going to cost Henry the match then.


exactly


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Get a chair, Ryder. hit the sumbitch.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> so beat the WHC to get a US title shot
> 
> The fuck?




good point


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

That face by Ryder when Henry was walking down :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Michael Cole is praising Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Extremein06 (Jun 12, 2006)

Honestly. How can WWE think they're producing a good product?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

perfect time for kane to come back for revenge


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cena obviously to interfere.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

seriously , if ryder wins how is that logical ? 

a guy who wrestled twice , beats the WORLD champion , just to wrestle a midcard champion ?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JDman said:


> Holy shit that punk fan was either stoned, drunk, or mentally retarded LMMFAO


*-DEAD-*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Cole contradicting himself. Horrible writing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> If you makred the fuck out when you saw kane with the mask on in the promo GIVE ME A HELL YEAH


HELL YEAH


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Big Show's gonna win this for Ryder


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

No DQ. Cena/BigShow/Daniel Bryan/Barry Horowitz to make the run in so Ryder can win.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

obviously zach ryder will win, otherwise the cena will make no sense


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Fucking SHUT UP COLE.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Actually, Cena will probably come down and help since it's no DQ, and he want Ryder to get the US title shot.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

so is Cena still out, even if Henry wins?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So either Ryder is going to be destroyed or Big Show and/or Cena are going to get involved and cause the win for Ryder.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ryder in two matches in one night? Fuck


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

At least Henry has the bandage on the correct leg this time.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> If you makred the fuck out when you saw kane with the mask on in the promo GIVE ME A HELL YEAH


HELL YEAH!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao I fucking love Mark Henry's trash talking.

So is "Brodus Clay debut" destined to become another in-joke?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

No brodus ? Okay. I thought it was deff him. I can't wait for Masked Kane.


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

*I think IWC reads too much into Storylines. 

WE should all enjoy the product as a casual fans.*


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

[email protected] gtfoh please


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I love the camera angles they use for Mark Henry's entrance... Music hits, then the camera cuts to behind him. Pan around. Badass.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Weak.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

YES CENAAAAAA X2+


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ratings go up, US championship shots go down. Never a misscomunication.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Cena's power is fukin scary


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

The fact that Cena can even pick that man up is just ridiculous!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's annoying but fuck, Cena is a strong bastard.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Hell yeah Thank You Cena!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> Actually, Cena will probably come down and help since it's no DQ, and he want Ryder to get the US title shot.


^^^^^^


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Love it! Predictable as hell, but love it still.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

thats your WHC, ladies and gentlemen...


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

For once I like Cena hahahaha.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

called it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... I liked that. I will admit I marked for the FU for the first time in a long time


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

....I should have seen that coming, but I really didn't.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

...Da fuck?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, this booking is unreal......unreal.....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck off


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lulz. But hey, no Cena in the title shot, so that's cool.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

at least that match will draw


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay, it took two guys to beat the injured world champ.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

so gay, so now, it looks like, ryder didnt earn anything. i dont get this shit. and they are over exposing him like a mofo, i was never for the guy anyways, but this shit is over the top.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

all we need is d bryan


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ryder might win the belt and they push Ziggler to ME status. Shouldn't be the case, but it could happen.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Where was Cena last Tuesday for Daniel Bryan???


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lame. They still hate you Cena. Never seen someone booked desperately like this before.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is finally doing some good.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

So Henry can kick out of RKOs,Show's chokeslam but not the awesomne FU? Sure.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, so now it's basically a fact Ziggler loses now, he has a US title match at TLC.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

In all fairness to Cena, he made that look effortless.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

For a moment there I thought Ryder was taking Cena's place. :lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Saw that coming. Is this another way for the WWE to try to get Cena over by stealing another superstars thunder?


And where the fuck is Brodus Clay?


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

same old same old from Cena ..... (yawn)


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

See how good of a person John Cena is?

LOVE HIM ALREADY PEOPLE, IT'S AN *ORDER.*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew Cena would somehow get back into the title match.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You pay her for a crowd reaction, Dolph. You should know this by now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nash looking swoll as fuck.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Oh! Tough guy!"


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Dolph XD


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

even Ziggler knows the presence of Swagger will somehow make him botch.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol i like swagger


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ziggs!

lol at dolph and swagger, like an old couple


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ziggler with a burn of his own. Epic.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck it just turn Rock heel.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Swagger lookin like a chump :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wait, so now it's basically a fact Ziggler loses now, he has a US title match at TLC.


It's become the norm for Ziggler to work 2 matches at PPV's.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

So I suppose that John Cena will somehow get himself into the WWE title match...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wait, so now it's basically a fact Ziggler loses now, he has a US title match at TLC.


No, he has been doing double duty at the last couple of ppv's.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wait, so now it's basically a fact Ziggler loses now, he has a US title match at TLC.


He's done double duty at the previous two pay-per-views, seems to be his new gimmick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

- Alright, so I'll see you a ringside.
- No.

Perfect, ZigZag.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

You know, it's nice to see the US Title actually meaning something.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love Ryder and all but Henry (the WHC and 'WSM') just lost to Zack Ryder via 1....only 1 AA.


"I'm just kidding around, I'll see you at ring side.........no":lmao:lmao
Zigger is too awesome!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Kevin Nash is a beast


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

As payment, Ryder must now get down on his knees and blow Cena, lol.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn, I love Dolph.

He looks so small next to swagger though.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Former World Heavyweight Champ there folks, now nothing more than the mid-card champ's sidekick


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swagger: "So I'm coming out with you on ringside?"

Ziggler: "Ha ha..... No."

:lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

at least they are continuing swagger/dolph/vicke angle


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Alex Riley getting squashed?

Maybe double squashed when The Miz takes out his shovel as well?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Ziggler and Swagger are so cool together.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> It's become the norm for Ziggler to work 2 matches at PPV's.


But its become norm for Sheamus to win every singles match.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Hell fucking yeah Cena actually made me believe in him! Now Ryder win the belt and move dolph to the ME!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

still to come... Nash vs some jobber... Ziggler vs Sheamus... Contract Signing... I will say this... 1.5hours in and no CM Punk sighting makes me a little sad  But at least we got some Daniel Bryan action!


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

"I'm just kidding with you man! haha!" "Ha so see you ringside?" "No.." *Walks away* Gawd I'm starting to love Ziggler!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't give a fuck how it makes Ryder or Cena look, Ryder got his title shot, so it's all gravy


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Santino to get squashed by a Kliq member


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i dont know how i feel about what just happen im glad zack one but i dont like how cena had to help i rather have zack loose clean then to win with cena help and this just made mark henry look weak


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I like how the guy with the MITB case going for a World title has absolutely no backing yet the douche in fuchsia gets how many segments for a US title match. Logic.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziggler is going to lose to Sheamus. They've built Sheamus up too much to lose to Ziggler.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Robbie E > Zack Ryder. Ryder is as boring as watching paint dry.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does WWE even have enough sponsors to fill the commercial break for the 12 minutes it will take Nash to get from the backstage to the ring?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Theproof said:


> lame. They still hate you Cena. Never seen someone booked desperately like this before.


Yeah, exactly but it's hilarious in a way.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

is brodus ever gonna debut


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, let it be known that ZigZag is bestest.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Swagger is so huge...

Still can't believe I get to see HHH next week. I'm going to MARK THE FUCK OUT when I hear that music holy shit I'm getting hard thinking about it now.

I'm bringing my foam sledgehammer and my HHH underwear to put on the outside of my jeans like quailman.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Swaggz got owned

WWE so desperately trying to get more folks to love Cena


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> If you makred the fuck out when you saw kane with the mask on in the promo GIVE ME A HELL YEAH


Oh for real. I hope they do not mess up his return. He needs to be his old self, and straight up destroy people. Absolutely obliterate.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope Ziggler wins this match.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> But its become norm for Sheamus to win every singles match.


Touche


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Zack Ryder gets a victory over Henry yet DB can't and gets squashed by Del Rio instead? Ugh.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I like how the guy with the MITB case going for a World title has absolutely no backing yet the douche in fuchsia gets how many segments for a US title match. Logic.


I don't understand it at all. Ryder didn't need all of that time. They really are pushing him to the extreme.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

JDman said:


> Swagger is so huge...
> 
> Still can't believe I get to see HHH next week. I'm going to MARK THE FUCK OUT when I hear that music holy shit I'm getting hard thinking about it now.
> 
> I'm bringing my foam sledgehammer and my HHH underwear to put on the outside of my jeans like quailman.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

EBboy™ said:


> You know, it's nice to see the US Title actually meaning something.


:agree: now if only they could do the same with the IC


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

the ginger teddy bear is gonna win , obviously


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Who's got beef with Sheamus? Just wondering who could potentially cost him the match? 

Although it's pretty obvious Ziggler isn't winning now he has a US title match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JDman said:


> Swagger is so huge...
> 
> Still can't believe I get to see HHH next week. I'm going to MARK THE FUCK OUT when I hear that music holy shit I'm getting hard thinking about it now.
> 
> I'm bringing my foam sledgehammer and my HHH underwear to put on the outside of my jeans like quailman.


What if Triple H isn't there?


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I like how the guy with the MITB case going for a World title has absolutely no backing yet the douche in fuchsia gets how many segments for a US title match. Logic.


D Bryan gets a whole show called "WWE Smackdown"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Robbie E > Zack Ryder. Ryder is as boring as watching paint dry.


OK let's be real, they both suck. 

And is Evan back from suspension because he could be Nash's punching back next.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WHERE THE FUCK IS BRODUS. COME THE FUCK ON.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The "Universe" has spoken.

BRING IN BRODUS!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Ziggler is going to lose to Sheamus. They've built Sheamus up too much to lose to Ziggler.


Be a DQ or something I bet, can't imagine it's clean win for either guy, they want to build em both.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Brodus Clay is trending and he isn't on TV. Why is WWE not debuting him?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They don't make wrestlers like Nash anymore. The guy just looks like a total badass. He really stands out around all of the WWE guys today who look like little kids with all of their bright, colorful, wrestling gear. Too bad this isn't ten or twelve years ago.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Cena will run in later and sign the contract himself akin to the whole HHH/HBK/Benoit thing.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it will be Nash V CM Punk


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HGF said:


> What if Triple H isn't there?


I'll jump off the balcony onto the floor seating...hopefully hitting a Cena fan on the way to my death.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JDman said:


> Swagger is so huge...
> 
> Still can't believe I get to see HHH next week. I'm going to MARK THE FUCK OUT when I hear that music holy shit I'm getting hard thinking about it now.
> 
> I'm bringing my foam sledgehammer and my HHH underwear to put on the outside of my jeans like quailman.


You are the BEST.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Socially Active"? Da Fuck?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Its Nash. Oh yeahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

BEAST shape


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Nash out to the nWo music?!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

NASH WITH THE SLEDGEHAMMER HAHAHAHA


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> D Bryan gets a whole show called "WWE Smackdown"


You mean the show where DB's basically Henry's bitch?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

click....click....click


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I like how the guy with the MITB case going for a World title has absolutely no backing yet the douche in fuchsia gets how many segments for a US title match. Logic.


D Bryan is getting the slow build. He'll get his chance to shine. Right now they're riding the Ryder train while it still has steam.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dat royal rumble like pop

LOL


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So all that Cena/Ryder, Cena/Ace and Ryder/Henry was just another desperate attempt to get Cena over, LOL, what's next with this goofball?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I mark out every damn time to that music.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I said it before and I'll say it again. 


It is bizarre as hell hearing the nWo theme on Raw in 2011.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol who's nash facing please be punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NASH


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Oh for real. I hope they do not mess up his return. He needs to be his old self, and straight up destroy people. Absolutely obliterate.





hope so.
wonder if kane will go back to being a mute too? i kinda hope so.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They should have a wheel of jobbers to spin in these circumstances.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

No Reaction Nash


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Who's got beef with Sheamus? Just wondering who could potentially cost him the match?
> 
> Although it's pretty obvious Ziggler isn't winning now he has a US title match.


When has already participating in a match stopped Ziggler wrestling another match at a PPV?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ziggz should work the WWE and US titles matches but they'll probably make him lose to SuperSheamus

Who's Nash gonna squash?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You can tell how up-to-date and hip the WWE is because the commentators are reading comments off of Twitter.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Fuck yes Nash is controversial


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought Kharma was pregnant-Not Kevin Nash.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Santino is gonna die.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

::sighs:: are you serious?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol quite the match


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You are the BEST.


You find his posts funny? Damn you guys need to venture out of this forum more often. There is nothing funny about his posts. Corny as hell


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Squash match


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Santino is about to get destroyed lol.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

What are the chances of Santino winning?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Poor Santino!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Santino


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Complete and total squash incoming. Haha


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao
everyone called this


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Santino? Really? Turns the channel....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Santino's hustle to the ring...:lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn Santino welcome to the grave


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you serious, Santino


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

#squashmatch


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Santino? Are you kidding me? Lol.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

seriously?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Squash match number 2.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy Clairol, Nash.


That walk. That fucking walk. :lmao <3


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Called thisshit


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Santino gon' die


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

One hit and Santino is dead


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

what is the point of this bullshit


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

you fucking kidding me ........ Santino


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I laughed so hard when Nash did that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Santino sucks so bad... The Cobra, his walk, his actions. He was at least funny when talking shit to Cold Stone and Rey Mastrio.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> They should have a wheel of jobbers to spin in these circumstances.


The Wheel of Misfortune.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Santino has become the ultimate jobber.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Santino cracks me up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

20 minutes left.
Ziggler/Sheamus.
CM Punk contract signing.

Tha fuck.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JDman said:


> I'll jump off the balcony onto the floor seating...hopefully hitting a Cena fan on the way to my death.


That's the spirit.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

WWE really needs to turn Santino into a serious wrestler, I know he has the talent to pull it off


His comedy is worn thin


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Stiff competition for Nash.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

HGF said:


> What are the chances of Santino winning?


As good as the Colts winning the Superbowl.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wanna see nash run the ropes lol


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Watch out don't tear your quad Nash.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Nash could barely get Santino up for the sidewalk slam.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol that side slam


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

satino's entrance is cringeworthy


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Why do people wanna see Brodus Clay?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

The Jacknife Powerbomb is such an awesome sight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That match went longer than I expected. lol.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

They showed Brodus on the Twitter lower-third?

wat


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> dat royal rumble like pop
> 
> LOL


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Santino is dead


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Santino just died.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Santino sells like a motherfucker.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm always afraid for Nash when he's in the ring. I feel like he's one botch away from injuring himself.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

What was the point of this?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nash looks like he's really pissed with the lack of crowd reaction.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

adil_909 said:


> what is the point of this bullshit


i repeat, what was the point of that bullshit


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was hilarious


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nash can't fucking work.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What is this? The fourth squash of the night?

By the way, Nash looks in much better shape than he did in TNA. Not to mention that it's amazing how much hair dye can change a persons appearance.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

if nash continues like that he might kill someone for real
poor trips has to work with him


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Nash match lasted 30 seconds.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

cue CM Punk


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Santino is about to check out one of Tampa's finest hospitals.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

NWO style beatdown.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Time to play the game, bitch.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

He's sweating already after 5 hits....

NASH IS OLD, WWE. STOP THIS.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> 20 minutes left.
> Ziggler/Sheamus.
> CM Punk contract signing.
> 
> Tha fuck.


Overrun.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

counted 5 moves, missed the hair thing


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, that was all kinds of shite.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Waste of time.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

WTF? Henry pinned by one AA? Bloody hell.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

And the audience couldn't care less......


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nash looks like something The Undertakers Pants threw up.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Nash is in great shape


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

no pop for punk


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rare Evan Bourne sighting.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

WORST RAW OF THE YEAR !!!!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

haha the stonners


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Evan Bourne sighting.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Nash could barely get Santino up for the sidewalk slam.


I thought Santino was the one at fault....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is Bourne back from suspension?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So if HHH gets the sledge at TLC does that mean he is the only one that can use it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi beat his fucking ass.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Punk and Sydal...awesome


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bourne and his sobriety coach?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

What the hell is Punk doing associating with drug addicts like Evan Bourne?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

woo woo woo


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

confirmed, i get to see yet another HHH return next week...ohhhh my body is ready
my 
body
is
ready

FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


holyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fuck yeah


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

CM Punk giving a lecture to bourne about being straight edge


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Punk is trying to convince Bourne to go Edge hahahah


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's Evan Bourne. His face looks bloated from the fake weed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Waste of time


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

Evan Bourne didn't look as happy as he usually does there


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the pot head is back


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

30 days already?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Bourne!:lmao:lmao:lmao
With Punk!
Oh the irony...


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Bourne gets some screen time :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I mark for the nWo theme


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Ass Invader said:


> I'm always afraid for Nash when he's in the ring. I feel like he's one botch away from injuring himself.


I'd be more worried about the guy he's in the ring with...


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Nash is still ripped as shit though. Damn!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

John Morrison is laughing somewhere, glad that Santino is the new go-to guy for getting jobbed out.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

A seven foot tall man picks up a sledgehammer.

"This is not good."

No shit, Sherlock. This commentary is something awful.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CM Punk talking to the recently re-instated Evan Bourne-#Irony.


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

*I think IWC reads too much into Storylines. 

WE should all enjoy the product as a casual fans.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HGF said:


> What the hell is Punk doing associating with drug addicts like Evan Bourne?


He's a wrestler.

90% of the roster have taken drugs. Doesn't make them addicts.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Why do people wanna see Brodus Clay?


I don't. . . I'm just trying to figure out when he's showing up. Maybe during the contract signing? That would make an impact.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Not to mention that it's amazing how much hair dye can change a persons appearance.


Yeah gotta love the just for men goatee.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would you waste Brodus Clay on this shit crowd.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Nash showed that he still got it


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Nash is in great shape


Except Nash almost lost him on the slam, almost lost and killed him on that powerbomb and was already huffing air by the time that segment ended. Other then that.............


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Evan is back?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Theproof said:


> What is this? The fourth squash of the night?
> 
> By the way, Nash looks in much better shape than he did in TNA. Not to mention that it's amazing *how much hair dye can change a persons appearance.*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Punk and Bourne...?
What happened to SES?!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone got a video of the Kane promo?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Except Nash almost lost him on the slam, almost lost and killed him on that powerbomb and was already huffing air by the time that segment ended. Other then that.............


And he's 6 months pregnant.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Any1 think Christian is interfering to cost seamus the match?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

as someone noted , they don't make guys like nash anymore 

the guy had a badass presence while walking to the ring , compare him to all the boyscouts that were on the show tonight (aside from 15 year veteran mark henry)


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Nash showed that he still got it


"It" being the sledgehammer?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

I want Ziggler's previous theme


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

From "Hollywood, Florida"

wut?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bourne crashed the forum? lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Brodus instead of sheamus??


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


>


he looks meaner with the dark hair, looking at the 2 side by side the blonde looks like the ken to the baribies.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Sheamus wins.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HE'S HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Crickets


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Nash showed that he still got it


Arthritis?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Sheamus for the win


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone Have the link to the third promo of Kane yet??


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Nash can't fucking work.


He's great. He should work more IMO

Decent pop for Sheamus


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ass Invader said:


> I'm always afraid for Nash when he's in the ring. I feel like he's one botch away from injuring himself.


For a botch? Remember that this is the guy who got injured as he was *entering the ring.*

Ziggler time bitches!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Well done Sheamus pop of the night.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That's an unfortunate shot of Ziggler!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This sucks. Triple threats for the WWE Title are boring anymore.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Sheamus needs to bring back his King of the Ring getup.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The GREAT WHITE is gonna lose via DQ


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Someone GIF that please :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Sheamus. Coming off of probably the most brain dead loss ever lossed last week, lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus, the only superstar to get a reaction all night and it took 1 hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

nevermind lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

fucking lol at that sign :lmao


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

*They should have done Sheamus Vs NAsh.*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Why does anyone like Sheamus, seriously? Just looking at him pisses me off.


----------



## xDXxAscension (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheamus to win again, Punks contract signing. (michael cole = So long folks thanks for joining us for monday night raw.)


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope Dolph wins some how. Him being in two matches at one PPV makes it good.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Except Nash almost lost him on the slam, almost lost and killed him on that powerbomb and was already huffing air by the time that segment ended. Other then that.............


Figured he woulda broke his hip on that side slam.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I think Punk vs Ziggler would be a pretty good program.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

Well at least Sheamus has gotten a reaction out of that crowd today


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like Sheamus but... Ziggler has that it factor and just screams main event to me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

No one does a better dropkick than Ziggler


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

At over 50, Nash still looks likes the toughest dude on the roster


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Sheamus, the only superstar to get a reaction all night and it took 1 hour and 45 minutes.


Evan Bourne showed up with the weed finally.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What a fantastic drop kick


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Drop kick to the mouth.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

>> I'm a Dolph fan, but they're making him out to be some sort of showy joke.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

keyfabe speaking , sheamus has zero credibility .. 

the guy jobbed to a fucking midget last week FF's , then celebrated with him fpalm

they turned him into a cena , i couldn't care less about him tbh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> No one does a better dropkick than Ziggler


Hardcore Holly used to have a mean dropkick... He's probably beating his TV like Matt Cappotelli after seeing Ziggler's greatness.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And brining up ZIggler's title and people not veiewing at as a proper riegn... interesting.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Michael Troll and King going at it. Please lets not repeat that clusterfuck that was the beginning of this year.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

First Raw of the year that I've actually been able to watch the whole way through. It's still a very mediocre show but I'll consider this a big step up.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Why do people wanna see Brodus Clay?


Me personally..I'm a fan!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is there any reason why Punk would be hanging out with Bourne backstage?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I like Sheamus but... Ziggler has that it factor and just screams main event to me.


Ziggler is more of a main event talent than Sheamus.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

dem Vicky tits


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so who is cena facing in TLC?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Why does anyone like Sheamus, seriously? Just looking at him pisses me off.


Because he's really good in the ring? Far better than Cena for sure.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Man they're really making Dolph to look like some flashy joke.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is there any reason why Punk would be hanging out with Bourne backstage?


They work for the same company?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus actually helps the black burn-in on my LCD TV go away.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

front row all full of kids who don't give a shit. go wwe...boring


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is there any reason why Punk would be hanging out with Bourne backstage?


Teaching him the ways of the straight edge society and get him off the chronic?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is there any reason why Punk would be hanging out with Bourne backstage?


You mean besides the fact that they were in the Indies together and are friends? No reason.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is there any reason why Punk would be hanging out with Bourne backstage?


Because every face are friends and every heel are friends and every face hates every heel and vice versa


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I just realized how Sheamus went from being a total bad ass, to losing to a troll and then celebrating with him. Hmmm.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Sheamus is such a beast


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Sheamus saying "Zoo" with every head butt? 


ZOO ZOO ZOO!!! 

Tag with Ryder, they'd be Woo-Zoo!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> From "Hollywood, Florida"
> 
> wut?


Don't worry, it's a real place.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Because he's really good in the ring? Far better than Cena for sure.


Not a particularly great achievement, considering I can't think of anyone worse than Cena.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is there any reason why Punk would be hanging out with Bourne backstage?


Teaching him that drugs are bad?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

adil_909 said:


> front row all full of kids who don't give a shit. go wwe...boring


That's because Cena isn't on TV.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is that a "Lets go Ziggler" chant or "Lets go Sheamus" ?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ryder for a third time?!

WIN.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

oh wow its zach ryder again


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes Sheamus wins


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ryder just fucked Ziggler... whos the #HEEL now?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

OMG WHAT A SELL!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

SUE! SUE! SUE! SUE! SUE! SUE!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

fpalm

Way too much Ryder on one show.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Dolph sells that Brouge Kick like *DEATH!!!*


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I love Ziggler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Overexposure. Beating a dead horse. Shoving him down our throats. Pick whichever one you want.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

awesome how dolph sells the brogue kick


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That ending sucked. Ryder is getting pretty annoying.

Yaaaay, another boring ass Triple Threat match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was the best post segment... ZIggler rules. And I see the rivalry bit but really? 

Though hopefully this means Ziggler is going to get the push soon after Ryder takes the belt.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I know it's been said over and over and over again, but that's because it's true. Dolph Ziggler is the fucking MAN at selling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The same finish twice, one we're supposed to be mad at and the other we're supposed to cheer.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Too many damn appearances by Ryder tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Aw sad.
I like having Ziggler in 2 matches during PPVs!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I love that the mid-carders have a big presence this show. Good matches.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

zack ryder has had so much screen time tonight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck me, that TLC PPV is going to be dogshit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Christ, the endings of the matches have been trash


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This has been an awful Raw as far as match endings go. "All of our superstars are braindead fucks."


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

"Zigglers tries to strip Sheamus of his manhood"

Gayest line of the night.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

No way! I so wanted ziggler in that match! Him having 2 matches a PPV is what makes the PPV good!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, all the faces are acting like little bitches tonight.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

ziggler is getting killed lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sick of Ryder


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn that was awesome.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

the best sell ive ever seen for a RR.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I bet Ziggler is regretting not having Swagger out there with him tonight.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Okay I'm tired of Ryder now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Is there any reason why Punk would be hanging out with Bourne backstage?


Bourne and Punk are actually pretty good friends.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Way too much Ryder. Not sure why he's getting so much time.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

The Great White Bellend


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Way too much Ryder on this show, but at least it makes the US title seem more important.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Watch Cena crawl back in now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"i'm gonna fist pump your face"


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

The TLC graphic is pretty cool.... somethings kinda trippy about that song, I like it. anyone know what it is?


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the mid-carders having this much visibility in the show, even though Ryder sucks and Riley should be in his spot.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Somehow Jack Swagger botched in this segment-I just know it..


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> That ending sucked. Ryder is getting pretty annoying.
> 
> Yaaaay, another boring ass Triple Threat match.


delete


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL King was going to say "and of course John Cena" Fail.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

so we get to see ADR/Punk *again* at TLC? fuck this shit, seriously. The WWE championship picture has been completely screwed for a long time.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Overexposure. Beating a dead horse. Shoving him down our throats. Pick whichever one you want.


How about pushing a guy who deserves it, giving the fans what they asked for, making the US Championship look credible?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Can wrestle, can sell, can talk.

Whoever thinks Ziggler doesn't have talent deserves to get tasered in the nuts.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This Episode of Raw hasn't been awful but it certainly has been waaaaaaaay overbooked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did King have a stroke mid-copy?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wwwyki


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did Lawler fall asleep before saying Punk's name?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL LAWLER'S GETTIN ALZHEIMERS


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Nash showed that he still got it


Lol. What were you watching?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Overexposure. Beating a dead horse. Shoving him down our throats. Pick whichever one you want.


.... the crowd has wanted him and yet now all you people do is bitch.... seriously, it's called building a rivalry and it has heat for the match. O but.. that's right... push a star we want and suddenly we don't want him.

God... what the fuck is wrong with people.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I preferred Ryder's sporadic appearances. He can fuck off my screen now thanks. Not sure what I want more at TLC.

Ziggler to bury him or for Ryder to win the only title he'll win as a singles competitor and Ziggler to rocket up to the main event scene.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Man, all the faces are acting like little bitches tonight.


For sure.

Making the heels looks like the good guys.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Big fan of Ryder. But yeah, he got shoved in my face a bit too much tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Raw Is RYDER!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Notice how Cena has been the main focus of the show and Punk,the WWE champ,has been on the show about 30 seconds? Nothings changed.


----------



## saxplayer9291 (Sep 21, 2011)

God some of you make me sick. I remember when all of you were screaming for a Ryder push and now that he has one yall just bitch. Like seriously theres no pleasing some of you. Some of you just bitch for the sake of bitching because thats all you enjoy doing. Enough


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"CM Punk is gonna put his title against the Miz, Alberto Del Rio, and of course...uhhh."

100% certain Cena is inserting himself into the match, or Jerry is just a retard.
Could go either way, really.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Lawler is like the honey badger, he just doesn't give a fuck anymore :lmao


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> The TLC graphic is pretty cool.... somethings kinda trippy about that song, I like it. anyone know what it is?


this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH3Z5I_7IkQ


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

:lmao at everyone saying Ryder is overexposed. 

The build was excruciating. A proper ending to Ryder/Ziggler is long overdue.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> .... the crowd has wanted him and yet now all you people do is bitch.... seriously, it's called building a rivalry and it has heat for the match. O but.. that's right... push a star we want and suddenly we don't want him.
> 
> God... what the fuck is wrong with people.


I was never a fan of his. Don't include me in this "we" business.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

CM Punk biggest pop of the night? lets hope he gives a nice entertaining promo like he has been as of late


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

It is a shame that Cena Ryder was the longest match. And by farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. We had Bryan and Rio, a potentially great match go for 2 minutes. Orton Miz went about 5. And now we got very little of Ziggler.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

saxplayer9291 said:


> God some of you make me sick. I remember when all of you were screaming for a Ryder push and now that he has one yall just bitch. Like seriously theres no pleasing some of you. Some of you just bitch for the sake of bitching because thats all you enjoy doing. Enough


This.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Notice how Cena has been the main focus of the show and Punk,the WWE champ,has been on the show about 30 seconds? Nothings changed.


lol true.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, the WWE loves to take something that's popular, and run into the fucking ground! But, this doesn't mean I'm turning on Ryder. He's busted his ass and deserves every bit of his overexposure!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Is Bourne back from suspension?


Yes, he also wrestled a match for Superstars this week against Epico


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

What happened with Ryder's opportunity? I was away did I miss something?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Cena will sign the contract himself and get back in.

There's shit booking, and there's good, but over the top booking. We've had the latter tonight.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Big fan of Ryder. But yeah, he got shoved in my face a bit too much tonight.


This.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

feels so good to enjoy a raw for once


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Please no Cena.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> SUE! SUE! SUE! SUE! SUE! SUE!


lol, i thought he was yelling "SOUP!"


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I preferred Ryder's sporadic appearances. He can fuck off my screen now thanks. Not sure what I want more at TLC.
> 
> Ziggler to bury him or for Ryder to win the only title he'll win as a singles competitor and Ziggler to rocket up to the main event scene.


I don't get it. "We want Ryder", we get Ryder, we bitch that we don't get enough of him, we bitch we get too much, we bitch he's a joke character, we bitch he's becoming credible and serious.

I don't think I should ever come onto this forum again


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I was never a fan of his. Don't include me in this "we" business.


dosn't make this place any less negative.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZH-4GoBcfw

Crappy link of Kane's promo (3) It's recorded from a tv.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

You know, I'm trying to htink of a match type that could make this good... can't really think of any.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ ryder fans saying ryder has been on the show to much


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

there have been very few award-winning moments this year for wwe, slammys are going to be fairly obvious.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

pretty classy contract signing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny Ace is so hated they refuse to boo him.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay mention.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

John Laurinaitis is the man.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm just sayin, they go from one extreme to another, one minute they dont let ryder wrestle in his home town, and now, he's on every fuckin segment. Its just too much, hes too abrasive for such big doses.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Johnny Ace needs an HBK type theme. Something so egotistical and ridiculous, sung by him... That voice to a terrible beat. GOLD.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

does he do that voice deliberately or is it his actual voice


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

CEna sucks.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Nothings changed.


Punk's pay has definitely changed...aside from that, not much else has.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cena vs Clay at TLC, obvs.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Introduction of Brodus Clay. The longest introduction ever known to man.

PUNK! YAY!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd lol if Ricardo Rodriguez knocked out The Miz and signed the contract.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

brodus clay trending on twitter LOL


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Man, the WWE loves to take something that's popular, and run into the fucking ground! But, this doesn't mean I'm turning on Ryder. He's busted his ass and deserves every bit of his overexposure!


co-sign. Could have used a little less Ryder, but I don't care as long as he got his shot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I was never a fan of his. Don't include me in this "we" business.


Even aside from that, the man wasn't on at all before recently then suddenly they build a proper fued and you are griping... what woud you like? 5 seconds of nothing promos followed by a heatless match that accomplishes nothing? No thanks, have had that for years already and this is a nice change regardless if you like the two men or not.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE GOAT


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

great reaction


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Let's see if Cena inserts himself in the WWE title match again.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

PUNK!!!!!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Why is Punk always in his ring attire? Its disgusting


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

And when is Brodus actually coming, Mr. Ace?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Good reaction for Punk! Probably the best all night


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

great....more CM Punk/Ace interaction.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay is still trending?

Fuck, it seems like he's been trending for an hour now, haha


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

Weak pop for PUNK.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Berto got his Sonny Crocket swag going


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow did john said brudus came tonight? Dark match?


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Somehow I feel Cena will put himself in this segment


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Danjo1986 said:


> What happened with Ryder's opportunity? I was away did I miss something?


Cena gave up his title shot so Ryder could get a No DQ match with Henry to earn a US title shot... Cena gave Henry an AA during the match... 1, 2, 3.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Gresty said:


>


Reaction of the night from me.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Why is Punk always in his ring attire? Its disgusting


When do you ever see John Cena in a suit on Raw?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> Why is Punk always in his ring attire? Its disgusting


He often cuts promos in a normal pair of shorts...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

he moves the table. Lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

terrible reaction.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Come on punk don't do the twitter shit


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He's breaking the fourth wall, he's so cool.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YEAH PUNK!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wrestlemania III reference FTW!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

WWE's obsession with Twitter is fucking pathetic.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

not you too punk


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr. Excitement. That's a hell of a nickname.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL @ Laurinitis thinking he's exciting


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the worst crowd of the year and I thought last weeks were hard to beat.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Cena probably wont come out in this because him and Zack are in the back being "friendly" with each other.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Laurinitis is all about excitement.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Every time Punk wears the title around his waist, I think of Martin Lawrence wearing his charity boxing championship. 
Look it up on youtube.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Mr. Excitement.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

two ladder matches at TLC...fucking stupid.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> terrible reaction.


You are an amazing troll man, keep the good job (Y)


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What? A TLC match for the main event at TLC? WHO KNEW?!??!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That match will be crazy!


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

Punk is a Smark suckup.

Its pathetic.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Has Punk ever taken a table shot in WWE?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Evan Bourne & Santino trending.


Awesome.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

A TLC match at TLC? Which genius thought of that?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Your not funny Punk


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> Punk is a Smark suckup.
> 
> Its pathetic.


better than someone who kisses up to 4 year olds.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm sorry but Punk is just not that great on the mic as people make him out to be.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Punk :lmao


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Where-ever this Raw is - they don't deserve to have a Raw again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Has Punk ever taken a table shot in WWE?


Hell in a Cell...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TROLLIN'


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't like Twilight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Gay jokes? Even Cena has grown past these.


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

Horrible.

on a date?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Miz,you cant be tough when you look like you do and having a faux hawk hairdo.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Miz has two less dimensions than my television set.

I do not have a 3D television.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Johnny Fucking Ace LMAO


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good god does WWE have a contract with Twitter or something where they have to mention it so many times during the show? It's really getting out of hand.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO.... Johnny Ace is fucking hilarious. Cole laughing just added to that.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

OHH son of a bitch... Johnny Ace ftw


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Funk Man


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Morrison trolled :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice fauxhawk, you ****!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Gotta love ACE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Lauranitis is a god.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

HAHAHAHA FUTURE ENDEAVOURED


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Morrison got owned.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

LMAO that was hilarious


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Wrestle-entertain said:


> Punk is a Smark suckup.
> 
> Its pathetic.


and now he's doing "Cena jokes" lol.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I love the shots they are taking at Morrison


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao fuck johnny ace


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao, Johnny Ace ftw.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

LOL moment of the fucking year Jonny Ace. FUCKING HERO!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Morrison fired on live tv


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I'D LIKE TO WISH HIM THE BEST IN HIS FUTURE ENDEAVORS

Johnny Ace just won RAW


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

LMFAO OMG WOW. Jomo geting wished bis best. LMOA


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

OH MY GOD I LOVE YOU JOHNY ACE :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Not that there's anything wrong with that":lmao:lmao:lmao

JOHNNY F'N ACE!!!!!!!!!!!:lmao :lmao:lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

morrison buried and he's not even there. oh my


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Johnny Ace, you are EPIC!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

First? Didn't Edge put the wwe title on a TLC match against Cena and some other guy?

Lol lol john Laurinatis


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Johnny Ace's best achievement is taking credit for getting rid of Morrison.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk needs to talk with more of an edge. He's starting to get a little cheesy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK that line by Johnny Ace was great.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

THAT FACE LMFAO


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

LMFAO at johnny's morrison comment


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ angry face miz


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Fucking laurinaitis.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MORRISON BURIED AND HE AINT EVEN ON THE SHOW

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

hahhahaha


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I like how Miz turned the W upside down on his mic


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

lol at Jomo :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

gif the face miz made when he was laughing and looked like a fat retard.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> MORRISON BURIED AND HE AINT EVEN ON THE SHOW
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao So true.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

John Laurantitis is awesome.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LMAO Johnny fucking Ace!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeebus!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> This is the worst crowd of the year and I thought last weeks were hard to beat.


Nahhh, not even close


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

well Punk is just as much of a suck up as cena. Just he does it to smarks


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

LMAO @ Punk "I sware to jebus I'm gonna start drinking"


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao at punk


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I swear to Jeebuz":lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait, why is ADR dressed like he's in _Miami Vice_? I've been distracted, but I'm sure there's no logical explanation for it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see Ricardo climb the ladder at TLC


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LMAO JoMo future endeavored on TV!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Save me Jebus!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That face. :lmao


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm actually warming up to Ace, what a prick. I love it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CM Punk has a contact high since talking with Bourne.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jeebus. . . a Simpsons reference.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Having the Miz in the Main event for me is just like seeing someone like Grandmaster Sexay in the WWE title match against Stone Cold during the Attitude Era.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What is wrong with Miz's face when he talks? It's more over exaggerated than normal.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Ace is carrying Punk and all of them in this promo.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

This is too funny, Punk, Johnny Ace, Miz and Ricardo all got me rollin


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking love Ace. :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol Jeebus lol is punk atheist?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lmao photo time?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I love Mr. Excitement.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

finally....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

del Rio is the only heel in the whole WWE who actually acts like a heel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah Punk's shoulder is fucked. How many times has this happened now?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Johnny Ace, the biggest troll, him Cole and Cena all got the trolling on lockdown.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ace has been great tonight


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Listen to this? Cole you are a fucking idiot.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

was actually a good gts


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

NICE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well both heels just got made to look like crap, lol.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Miz and Del Rio on that table looked like Cena and Ryder in the backstage area.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

"Where's the title?"


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL punk's shirt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol Jeebus lol is punk atheist?


He isn't a fan of Jesus at all.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Punk turning into Super Punk.. awesome...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

:lmao

WTF where Miz and Del Rio doing in the corner? It's only a matter of time before someone makes a gif of that.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Where's the title!?"
:lmao

Bet he thought it got chucked into the crowd or something.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Cm punk is a fucking DON


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Johnny Ace is the greatest fucking troll ever.


----------



## 2Xx (Oct 25, 2007)

Let's take a photo! Legit LOL'd. Funniest moment in weeks.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Haven't seen anyone swing a title belt like that since Roddy Piper in late 97.


----------



## QuietStormBlood (Sep 20, 2011)

what a bruhaha


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a little disappointed... I was sure Zack Ryder was gonna come out and do The Rough Ryder on all of them.

Damn, that would have been a perfect opportunity to give him some exposure.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was a very poor piece of programming. The episode overall, I mean. Final segment was fun, if dumb.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

So tell me again why should anyone buy TLC when we just saw Punk handle everyone all by himself?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ITS CLOBBERING TIME! 

In all seriousness.. this entire RAW was worth it just for the 10 second clip of Johnny Ace interrupting to wish Morrison the best of luck in his future endeavors.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Ace is carrying Punk and all of them in this promo.


lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

could you imagine a heel cena with funk man working together? troll city!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

fuck this company, goodnight all


----------



## MajorGIzmo (Apr 5, 2011)

I just cant get over it. Since Miz started using "The most Must see" I didnt quite catch it the first time so I thought he said "The most mussy WWE Champion".

Am I the only one?


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Overall and ok raw but nothing special


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

still no brodus jesus


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Punk. "Shaking things up" by doing the contract signing the *exact* same was as everyone else always does.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i love punk as much as the next guy...but if they start with him doing this hulking up shit and not letting his opponents go over, i'm going to lose it.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Good Raw, albeit clusterfuck booking. The right matches have been booked though.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> So tell me again why should anyone buy TLC when we just saw Punk handle everyone all by himself?


Because there is a week left to build it up.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Entertaining episode with some questionable stuff.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Super Punk.. ugh


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> So tell me again why should anyone buy TLC when we just saw Punk handle everyone all by himself?


Everything that happens on RAW isn't going to happen at the PPV. Punk beat ADR at Survivor Series, but he can still lose to him in another match. 

This happens in wrestling all the time. The Rock used to come clear the ring, then lose at the PPV.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Apparently, this video was CM Punk's dress rehearsal for his promo on the Miz!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Good RAW from what I saw... granted I've been doing 4 things at once, but still. Some good matches, good promos, and finally we have some good storylines going out throughout the entire card.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> ITS CLOBBERING TIME!
> 
> In all seriousness.. this entire RAW was worth it just for the 10 second clip of Johnny Ace interrupting to wish Morrison the best of luck in his future endeavors.


agreed. he's such a dick, i love it. lmao


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

Why couldn't they have Miz and Del Rio beat down Punk? It's always the faces taking out the heels all the way to the PPV aswell as at the PPV, so predictable.

Punk is supercena part II...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

It really makes me fucking sick how they always make Cena the fucking hero.

Case in point, his bitching that Ryder works his ass off but he never gets a chance.

My god, they know Ryder has a lot of fans and the IWC has a lot of people who think the exact same thing (that Ryder doesn't get a chance) so how fucking lame of them to give the chance to stand up for Ryder to Cena, making him look like a huge hero.

Fuck you.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meh... Punk going super urks me a bit.

Simpson reference ftw!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dark Storm said:


> Punk. "Shaking things up" by doing the contract signing the *exact* same was as everyone else always does.


But he did it in an ironic way...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought the way to build up a PPV when you have a babyface champ is to make it look like he's in danger of losing his belt. Sure didnt look that way tonight. Move over SuperCena,its SuperPunk!


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know if I found that raw good or bad! But it sure was hilarious.

Wish Ziggler won though.

Still kinda pissed off about that divas 'match'.

(Why do they even bother? I don't understand why the actual women wrestlers in the divas division are still with the WWE, or why they don't complain about it and try push for better programming. It's depressing in its current state. Do any of the wrestlers in raw have any complaint about the divas division? Must be someone.)


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

That promo saved the show.. Was a bit disappointed until the promo towards the end. 
John and Punk made it epic! lol'd a few times


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Overall good show, but the endings of the matches were super shitty


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Segment was decent, but the ending of it was fucking epic.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> It really makes me fucking sick how they always make Cena the fucking hero.
> 
> Case in point, his bitching that Ryder works his ass off but he never gets a chance.
> 
> ...


Shame really. I thought WWE was going to try and change him up a bit. Especially for his match with Rock. I know its a bit far away but still I dont see why they needed Cena to do that.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

dynastynyy said:


> i love punk as much as the next guy...but if they start with him doing this hulking up shit and not letting his opponents go over, i'm going to lose it.


Yeah! It's super annoying how he just squashed Del Rio last week, and Dolph the week before!



Oh...oh wait. Neither of those were squash matches. And Punk was able to beat both Miz and Del Rio because Miz attacked Del Rio, distracting him long enough to let Punk get the upper hand. But still...fucking Super Punk...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Laughed at the bit about John Morrison in the contract bit at the end. 

Pissed off they had Sheamus beat Ziggler

Also I didn't think Kevin Nash was gonna last, he could hardly move!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnny is the man, and normally I hate cole, but the laugh after just made me crack the fuck up.

I've already rwd'd the dvr like 20 times just for that 10 secs. I need a gif.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Terrible RAW, half of the show was just another desperate attempt to get Cena over, the same boring promo from "smartass Punk"(even the crowd was dead for his lame attitude)and the matches were basically squash after squash. Nash/HHH on PPV in a ladder match in 2011 with no hype? lol, would be funny.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like Punk has been studying the SuperCena ways to bury guys instad of Orton's way of making guys look strong.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

boring show, punk had some good one liners though.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pretty good Raw. It was was a bit over-booked but, at least there was a decent amount of good matches and promos. 

I hope there is more to Cena helping Ryder out than just a cheap way of making Cena look more like a hero.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What I got from that Raw was, the Money in the Bank winner from Raw is much more dominant to the Money in the Bank winner from Smackdown. The number one contender for the US Title beat the World Heavyweight Champion. The US Champion lost on TV again. Cena and Ryder both got more TV time than the WWE Champion.

Great stuff WWE. Just great.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Terrible RAW, half of the show was just another desperate attempt to get Cena over, the same boring promo from "smartass Punk"(even the crowd was dead for his lame attitude)and the matches were basically squash after squash. Nash/HHH on PPV in a ladder match in 2011 with no hype? lol, would be funny.


Terrible RAW? 

Care to elaborate?


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> Cm punk is a fucking DON


ugh i hate this 

punk pisses me off so much and so does the godfather mafia movies (really long) 
i mean i respect your opinion but it really pisses me off that cm punk is treated like god while other talent gets treated like garbage
for instance mr morrison was treated like crap for his run post tag team belts
i mean but cm punk is sooooooo cool though right and deserves to burry mr del rio right
yeah no i flipping hate that the wwe puts a fraction of there talent on unrealistic godlike status


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

That whole show was overbooked as hell, but the same time I actually enjoyed watching it. I thought the show was ok


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> What I got from that Raw was, the Money in the Bank winner from Raw is much more dominant to the Money in the Bank winner from Smackdown. The number one contender for the US Title beat the World Heavyweight Champion. The US Champion lost on TV again. Cena and Ryder both got more TV time than the WWE Champion.
> 
> Great stuff WWE. Just great.


Nearly turned it off when Ryder beat Henry, almost as bad as Beth eliminating Khali


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

this is the worst raw ive seen in a while horrible horrible


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, can't say that this was totally terrible but it wasn't really that good either. The ending segment kinda save the show from being a bad show really.


----------



## Wrestle-entertain (Dec 6, 2011)

The last segment sucked thanks to CM PUNK. 

Smark suck-up. 


Johnny ace carried that seg.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> What I got from that Raw was, the Money in the Bank winner from Raw is much more dominant to the Money in the Bank winner from Smackdown. The number one contender for the US Title beat the World Heavyweight Champion. The US Champion lost on TV again. Cena and Ryder both got more TV time than the WWE Champion.
> 
> Great stuff WWE. Just great.


The Smackdown Money in the Bank winner was playing off an injury, the US Champion lost because of Ryder's interference and him making the mistake of not having Swagger at ringside. Zack Ryder won because of John Cena. Del Rio is already a 2 time WWE Champion, so of course he look's more "dominate" than Daniel Bryan.

Sometimes it's just takes some logic.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Tonight seemed like more of a comedy show than anything else. But it was really funny when it was trying to be. 

Nice show overall...set up everything for TLC.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

PlanetSynthesis said:


> ugh i hate this
> 
> punk pisses me off so much and so does the godfather mafia movies (really long)
> i mean i respect your opinion but it really pisses me off that cm punk is treated like god while other talent gets treated like garbage
> ...


I agree to an extent... not the part about Punk being treated like a god, but that WWE treats some guys like garbage, and never really give them a chance to get over. However John Morrison was over but couldn't capitalize on it as he was only flashy in the ring, and didn't have anything else going for him.

Oh, and Punk (or anyone else) can bury the fuck out of Del Rio anyday for all I care. I'm actually hoping for a HHH/Del Rio feud sometime down the line.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Good Raw 

Wish Johnny L had done a thumbs up and that smile after future endeavouring morrison.

That was brilliant. He stole the show tonight. I'm Mr Excitement


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Overall show was decent to me besides the ending promo. And all the Zack Ryder appearances and references. He appeared on screen what, 4 times? 5 times? Even had two matches. Way too much.




SummerLove said:


> boring show, punk had some good one liners though.


Punk's one liners were the worst part of the show imo. He made that whole segment just seem awkward and fake.

Especially the part where he cried about how the contract signing would be boring since they always end the same way with a fight, then later started bawling his eyes out that it was boring because it wasn't going to end in a fight. Dipshit needs to stick with a stance for once instead of constantly flip flopping just to disagree with people.

CM Weak struggling to stand upright to do the GTS to the smallest wrestler in the company was pretty funny though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... I'm starting to agree with Amsterdam... this was a fun show with mostly good segments and buid and yet so much bitching. Seriously, we had midcard story builds along with the main event branching out, Cena actually doing a real honourable deal and not in the title hunt... what more do you want? 

And no... bring back the Attitude Era is a stupid answer. Sorry to break that to you.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

What will Cena be doing at TLC then?

I assume he'll exploit a loophole and get back in the title match, but Ace has closed the door.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol I wish funk man gave us the thumbs up


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Terrible RAW, half of the show was just another desperate attempt to get Cena over, the same boring promo from "smartass Punk"(even the crowd was dead for his lame attitude)and the matches were basically squash after squash. Nash/HHH on PPV in a ladder match in 2011 with no hype? lol, would be funny.


So you won't be here next week then? thank god!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cena vs Mark Henry Vs Big show at TLC?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> You know... I'm starting to agree with Amsterdam... this was a fun show with mostly good segments and buid and yet so much bitching. Seriously, we had midcard story builds along with the main event branching out, Cena actually doing a real honourable deal and not in the title hunt... what more do you want?
> 
> And no... bring back the Attitude Era is a stupid answer. Sorry to break that to you.


It's the IWC. They bitch just to bitch.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk haters are funny. I like them.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Terrible RAW?
> 
> Care to elaborate?


Is that a joke post? He did elaborate immediately after he said "terrible Raw". Or did your brain shut down instantly after you read "terrible raw", so you just scrambled for your mouse to click quote and demand that he elaborate before you realized that just two spaces away from those dreaded words was the beginning of him elaborating on the comment?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Holy fuck. That Kane promo made my night.

As did the Johnny Ace thumbs up at Morrison and the "I might start drinking" line. Good stuff.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Is that a joke post? He did elaborate immediately after he said "terrible Raw". Or did your brain shut down instantly after you read "terrible raw", so just just scrambled for your mouse to click quote and demand that he elaborate before you realized that just two spaces away from those dreaded words was the beginning of him elaborating on the comment?


Yeah, your right. 

It just pisses me of that after week after week there's people saying the same stuff. Thing is, it's the same people saying it every week.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeah, your right.
> 
> It just pisses me of that after week after week there's people saying the same stuff. Thing is, it's the same people saying it every week.


That they are. Personally I thought it was a decent Raw overall. I enjoyed most of the matches, and the opening promo was really good imo. They did show Ryder a bit too much, but aside from that, good Raw.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeah, your right.
> 
> It just pisses me of that after week after week there's people saying the same stuff. Thing is, it's the same people saying it every week.


This has been going on for years. Just ignore it say what you want to say and move on.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Oh please with the super Punk shit. It was two guys, not a ring full. Know the difference.

Got a feeling if Cena turns heel, it will be by being the good guy until every fan turns on him, which might actually work.

LOL at the Punk haters. You can't even keep up.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> Overall show was decent to me besides the ending promo. And all the Zack Ryder appearances and references. He appeared on screen what, 4 times? 5 times? Even had two matches. Way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i agree with the bolded, i was thinking that when it happened.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, RAW was fairly decent IMO. I wont watch the show, then come into this thread and bitch about everything, I'll just state an actual opinion lol.

The beginning segment was pretty cool. Miz shined the most in that segment, I keep trying to see if Cena's going to be entertaining, but he never is to me. Ehh. Oh well. Now Miz/Orton was an okay match that served a purpose to set up Orton/Barrett at TLC and get Miz in the main event.

The rest of the matches for the most part were weak except Sheamus/Ziggler, I enjoyed that match. Ziggler has been on a roll lately. And of course, the IWC shows it's hypocritical nature by complaining that Ryder aint on the show, then complaining he's on too much. WWE's biggest problem is trying to please everyone, especially those who will NEVER be happy. I get why Ryder was on TV so much. They are getting ready to push him. Nothing wrong with that, aside from the fact that it wasnt that entertaining.

The Cena thing? Im sorry, I have to LMAO when I see people posting about Cena doing a noble thing for Ryder. Should've just had Ryder go over in the match. Cena's noble deeds really came off as a sad attempt to get him over with the fans. It's really, really sad. I dont necessarily hate Cena, but dammit man, if u cant get over with the full crowd BY YOURSELF without a legend's help or noble storylines, then just leave it alone.

The last segment was pretty good. I really dont like Johnny Ace(cause he's usually boring) but he's trying to be somewhat entertaining like how Bischoff was when he was GM. It wasnt as great as everybody here was making it out to be(Ace was decent, but he had like two good lines the whole night) but it worked. Miz's mic work tonight was good, Punk on the mic was good and his usual brand of sarcasm(the Jebus thing? straight edge who doesnt drink, smoke, do drugs and doesnt believe in God either right? from some of the things I've seen, I'd think Punk is a devil worshipper, considering his affection for pink spiked hair from his teen days, his hard metal music choices, etc... Im sure he is. Still a fan of his professionally however LOL. I digress).

RAW wasnt great, but it wasnt horrible. It had horrible segments, but it also had good segments. I think RAW will be so much better come RTWM time, which is sad cause years ago, RAW was great every week IMO. Now, it's a good RAW every now and then.


----------



## PlanetSynthesis (Nov 26, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> I agree to an extent... not the part about Punk being treated like a god, but that WWE treats some guys like garbage, and never really give them a chance to get over. However John Morrison was over but couldn't capitalize on it as he was only flashy in the ring, and didn't have anything else going for him.
> 
> Oh, and Punk (or anyone else) can bury the fuck out of Del Rio anyday for all I care. I'm actually hoping for a HHH/Del Rio feud sometime down the line.


ummm how is most the roster is treated like crap to elevate guys like cena and now cm punk
mr morrison was not given the chances to "go over" and rey mysterio was not good on the mic but he did excellent
mr del rio is a more believable champion than cm punk and imo better in the ring yes cm punk has a good voice but that does not mean that he should be bowed down to like a good this really pisses me off
i do not hate punk btw i just think they should probably take a chill pop on the whole rebellious all knowing god who destroys not one but two former would champions ( i did like him burying miz though who buried mr morrison)


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Best part of RAW: The Kane promo. So, is Kane coming back bald with a mask or with like an Elvis type haircut??? 

Punk haters are hilarious on here though. LOL. Man, I wish the IWC could settle on ONE wrestler they ALL enjoy and support that guy LOL.

So TLC is going to be

Del Rio vs Punk vs Miz in TLC Match

Henry vs Show

HHH vs Nash in a Ladder Sledgehammer Pole Match(WTF)

Ziggler vs Ryder for US Title

Booker T vs Cody Rhodes for IC Title

Orton vs Barrett


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Was an alright show. I was really irritated that the only way Ryder could go over was with Cena's help. I mean, the soon to be US Champion (its pretty obvious) only got his title shot after someone who holds more sway in the company went to bat for him, and then won the match for him. It just takes a lot out of Ryder's stock. At least Cena isn't in the WWE Title picture. This leads me to wonder what he'll be doing come TLC.

I legitimately laughed when Punk said he may actually start drinking.

I also thought it a bit weird that John Laryngitis said "for the first time ever, we're going to have a triple threat TLC match." Did he forget about the Hardys, Edge and Christian and the Dudleys at Summerslam 2000 and Wrestlemania X-7? Granted those were triple threat tag team matches, but to say its the first time there's ever been a TLC match in the triple threat environment is...well, wrong. Maybe this is the WWE once again trying to make something sound important by making up facts and hoping the fans aren't dumb enough to realize the flaw in their logic because it was many years ago (like Triple H marrying and divorcing Stephanie, then suddenly he shows up on Raw saying they're legit married 7 years later).

I'm liking Dolph Ziggler more and more every time he's in the ring. Loving this guy.

Where's Brodus Clay?

Kevin Nash was...yikes. And a Sledgehammer ladder match...is Vince Russo writing for the WWE again? Oh wait, my mistake, in that case, it'd be a Sledgehammer on a pole match.

What's the point of the Divas matches? They're not even a minute each and Eve/Natalia didn't even get tagged...


----------



## wrestlingfan4life2 (Jun 25, 2011)

What the Hell is happening with Brodus Clay, WTF????


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Clay didn't even get a mention


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Super Punk.. ugh


Its better than Super Cena.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Brodus gave away storyline ideas on twitter, so they shitcanned his debut. True story.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

#pier6brawl was trending. I hate the twitter stuff as much as the next guy, but that's pretty cool.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cant wait to see TLC live man. Punk vs Miz vs Del Rio should be great!

Hopefully next week, something actually amazing happens(gotta have hope LOL)


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk haters are funny. I like them.


i think the "punk haters" youre talking about are just concerned punk fans who dont want to see Punk turned into Cena 2.0


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> Clay didn't even get a mention


Yes he did, at the end by Johnny L, but I missed exactly what he said about him.


----------



## Punk29 (Nov 19, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> i think the "punk haters" youre talking about are just concerned punk fans who dont want to see Punk turned into Cena 2.0


In this forum, if you don't love everything punk does, you are a hater .


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Super Punk? Because he is the WWE champ and shouldn't look good against two guys who wrestled prior in the night? C'mon now. It's not like he was randomly booked to beat 3 champs with a diva as his partner or something.

Fun RAW minus the ADR squash, which I did already get into. Wished Clay would have debuted but there is always next week.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

lol these Punk haters are ridiculous.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Miz didn't squash anyone tonight which was a disappointment, was kind of hoping it would be goodbye Alex Riley


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> lol these Punk haters are ridiculous.


I think anyone who lets their dislike for someone specific cloud their view on things is just dumb. Regardless of who it is.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

one of the worst raws of the year only saved by the contract signing.Matches were all filler and what are they doing with Bryan he loses again and they are making the divas of doom look weak when the whole point of them is to dominate.Also i am no fan of jomo but the trolling by johnny ace was unfair


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

I enjoyed RAW tonight, it was entertaining. I liked Cena giving up his WWE Title shot and helping Ryder get the win over Henry. Very impressive FU to the big man Mark Henry tonight. Though I understand they're trying to garner more sympathy for Cena with him being buddy-buddy with Ryder, thus resulting in more cheers instead of boos.... I couldn't help but wonder to myself "Why don't they just book Ryder to go over Cena clean to begin with?" - I mean, if Cena's as big a fan of Ryder's as he says he is, then agree to do the J.O.B. to the Woo-woo-woo-Kid and put him over that way. 

But whatever. I liked Punk's comment about how he's going to start drinking if Del Rio says "It's my destiny" one more time. Pretty damned funny line there, I LoL'd when I heard him say that. I also like how they've booked Miz back up into the Main Event for the WWE Title again. It's where he belongs/deserves to be. He would probably get my "Slammy vote" for WWE Superstar of the year as well. With Punk going over both heels strong to end the show, I question if he'll end up dropping the title back to Del Rio or to Miz in 2 weeks? I hope not, but I wouldn't be pissed if Miz won the title at TLC. I'd rather either see a Punk retaining victory or a Miz win, but Del Rio doesn't need to win it back so quickly. Anyway, I hope Smackdown is better THIS week than it was last week. Jesus, that shouldn't be too hard to fucking do.


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

Just came back from the show, dark matches after the show was a 41 man battle royal for a shot at CM Punk, some FCW talent were involved including Moxley/Ambrose & Richie Steamboat but no Tyler Black/Seth Rollins. Ziggler won and then lost to Punk. Funny thing is, Daniel Bryan was like the first guy out the royal :/, though of course it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

jaw2929 said:


> but I wouldn't be pissed if Miz won the title at TLC. I'd rather either see a Punk retaining victory or a Miz win, but Del Rio doesn't need to win it back so quickly. Anyway, I hope Smackdown is better THIS week than it was last week. Jesus, that shouldn't be too hard to fucking do.




can I ask why you wouldnt be mad at Miz winning? I'd actually be more ok with ADR winning the title again if Punk even drops the title. Why would you be ok with someone who is just getiing re-established in the title picture? I'm not attacking you or saying you're incorrect, I just want to know what logic is at play in your mind that thinks it's a good thing to give the title to someone who hasnt been involved in the title picture for the latter half of this year?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pop Tatari said:


> one of the worst raws of the year only saved by the contract signing.Matches were all filler and what are they doing with Bryan he loses again and they are making the divas of doom look weak when the whole point of them is to dominate.Also i am no fan of jomo but the trolling by johnny ace was unfair


Sounds like you are just upset that people you enjoy lost. 

Filler matches? Did those matches not build towards a PPV main event or am I crazy? Someone has to claim each week's RAW is the worst of the year. Never fails.

I had my gripe too, but it sounds like people expect too much.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> can I ask why you wouldnt be mad at Miz winning? I'd actually be more ok with ADR winning the title again if Punk even drops the title. Why would you be ok with someone who is just getiing re-established in the title picture? I'm not attacking you or saying you're incorrect, I just want to know what logic is at play in your mind that thinks it's a good thing to give the title to someone who hasnt been involved in the title picture for the latter half of this year?


Erm, because Miz is FAR more entertaining as WWE Champion than Del Rio is? By having Miz win the WWE Title back again, it further cements his status as a permanent Main Event player. He took a back seat since dropping the title to SuperCena at Extreme Rules in what, May? June? So yeah. I like Miz better overall anyway. So that is why I'd be far happier with a possible Miz WWE Title win than I would with Del Rio regaining it back. 

In all honesty, Punk should retain at TLC. But that remains to be seen.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> Sounds like you are just upset that people you enjoy lost.
> 
> Filler matches? Did those matches not build towards a PPV main event or am I crazy? Someone has to claim each week's RAW is the worst of the year. Never fails.
> 
> I had my gripe too, but it sounds like people expect too much.


imo all the matches were crap i was looking forward to a long del rio/bryan match and it was like 2 minutes same as the miz/orton match.Diva match was pointless.Not one match stood out.the matches built towards the ppv but the quality was poor


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, Punk is the best overall choice to retain there. If someone had to win over Punk then I'd say Miz would be better. Del Rio needs to be the one to be re-done. His previous title reigns did nothing for his career and the crowd needs a real reason to care again. Interrupting Cena or Punk in a promo to get quick heat won't cut it.

EDIT~ My point exactly. Just because the matches weren't of great quality doesn't mean it was a pointless show. And when hasn't the divas match been pointless? Last time was like 1994.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

jaw2929 said:


> Erm, because Miz is FAR more entertaining as WWE Champion than Del Rio is? By having Miz win the WWE Title back again, it further cements his status as a permanent Main Event player. He took a back seat since dropping the title to SuperCena at Extreme Rules in what, May? June? So yeah. I like Miz better overall anyway. So that is why I'd be far happier with a possible Miz WWE Title win than I would with Del Rio regaining it back.
> 
> In all honesty, Punk should retain at TLC. But that remains to be seen.


I agree that ADR is an absolute borefest as a champ. I also agree that Miz would make a better champ than ADR, and would be almost as entertaining a champ as Punk. What I still am not getting at is why a relative "nobody" with regards to the current championship picture (read: feud) would be a better option than the two others who have been involved with the title the last 5 months. 

This isnt me saying "dont give Miz the title ever again"...but to give Miz the title now, just entering the picture again 2 weeks before a PPV, would be careless (which might be why WWE would do it). If they want to do it right, they would let Punk retain the title, get ADR as far away from the title as possible, and let punk and Miz feud. Because, when it comes down to it, those two guys feuding for the belt would be pretty god damn awesome.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Was hoping for Punk/Cena III for TLC.

They should add Cena to the Main Event imho. 2 heels and 1 face is pretty boring, with Cena in the match just looks huge on paper.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

Punk will have the belt until Wresltemania, unless he and Jericho have a "best wrestler in the world feud", but other than Punk or Cena, Raw has no other babyface that can main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Was hoping for Punk/Cena III for TLC.
> 
> They should add Cena to the Main Event imho. 2 heels and 1 face is pretty boring, with Cena in the match just looks huge on paper.


I don't think that is a good idea. Punk is on a roll now and needs to keep winning until Wrestlemania for a singles title match against Miz or Jericho. Cena needs to be built for his epic match against the Rock at Wrestlemania (especially after how Miz, Truth and yes Cena, made the Rock look phenomenal during Survivor Series).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cena might still be added for whatever reason. Not over for him yet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Raw was subpar for even Raw's standards this time. The Cena/Ryder thing was horribly written. I just don't get what the writers were trying to do with this. It makes no sense to me. 

Ah well.

The ending segment dragged for me. I loved the Big Johnny Cool wish to Morrison and I loved Punk threatening to start drinking. But other than that it was boring.*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

For some reason I REALLY enjoyed this Raw. I think it was the mystery factor. Instead of announcing the matches before hand they left the opponents up in the air. I like it better that way.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cena eventually snapping and destroying ryder is going to be glorious. henry was tremendous yet again. guy should never lose the belt at this point.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Raw was subpar for even Raw's standards this time. The Cena/Ryder thing was horribly written. I just don't get what the writers were trying to do with this. It makes no sense to me.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> The ending segment dragged for me. I loved the Big Johnny Cool wish to Morrison and I loved Punk threatening to start drinking. But other than that it was boring.*


It could have been done A LOT better. No doubt. Why was Henry aka the DOMINATE World Champion used as the scapegoat? Bad choice there.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Did Bryan really need to get squashed again...?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Another bad decision. Riding momentum on giving Henry a good match only to be squashed by the guy they're trying hard to get over. Boo.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> cena eventually snapping and destroying ryder is going to be glorious. henry was tremendous yet again. guy should never lose the belt at this point.


At this rate holding it past TLC maybe jumping the shark.

Okay show that was hurt by the booking and ESPECIALLY the trolling. Holding off Brodus ONCE AGAIN (at this rate when he finally debuts nobody will care), Bryan SQUASHED by ADR (bad, bad decision even with Bryan's ribs taped up. I doubt Cena, Orton, Sheamus, or ADR would lose that quickly with bandaged ribs and a person getting a MITB push should ALWAYS look strong), the Morrison comment (totally uncalled for... he's gone, no need to kick him while he's down), the Divas of Doom losing in one minute (are they even trying to make them credible?), the Nash/Santino squash (Nash/HHH is one of the most pointless feuds ever), Henry getting pinned by Ryder (Henry loses even more momentum as champion. Ryder should have beat Cena as it would have been stronger booking since it would play into the boos getting the better of Cena, and not made the Smackdown champion used to put over another storyline), etc. The matches themselves weren't bad outside of the squashes and the promos were good, but WWE really needs to focus on improving their product rather than trolling the MINORITY fanbase. It's really pathetic.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm... Ziggler wins a 41 man battle royal and gets a Title shot? Sounds awesome. Do these dark matches usually tend to test the waters on potential future feuds?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thank you John Cena !*


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> *Thank you John Cena !*


Haha, yeah. Gotta love him tonight. Haters gonna hate, ay?


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

I was hopping for Ziggler to be in the TLC main event but I guess he got to drop his US title first before he can compete for the WWE title


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Hmm... Ziggler wins a 41 man battle royal and gets a Title shot? Sounds awesome. Do these dark matches usually tend to test the waters on potential future feuds?


Hard to say. I have to think that the win means something of the sort. We all know Dolph is being groomed to rise up into the WWE Championship ranks right now.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Hmm... Ziggler wins a 41 man battle royal and gets a Title shot? Sounds awesome. Do these dark matches usually tend to test the waters on potential future feuds?


Nope, they're just fluff for the live audience.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

No Brodus Clay once again... I was really psyched up about that, but I've kind of stopped caring. When he finally debuts, I probably won't be as amazed by his incredible squashing-abilities as I would have been if they would just fucking let him debut when they said he would!!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> *Thank you John Cena !*


This. Cena actually put Ryder over more, respect him for that.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Johnny Ace trolling John Morrison made this the greatest RAW of the year.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Lidodido said:


> No Brodus Clay once again... I was really psyched up about that, but I've kind of stopped caring. When he finally debuts, I probably won't be as amazed by his incredible squashing-abilities as I would have been if they would just fucking let him debut when they said he would!!


True.. but also depends what he does when he debuts.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't really understand ADR going over Daniel Bryan. I understand ADR winning a match to establish himself as a legit threat to CM Punk but they really had to have him go over Daniel freaking Bryan? I mean it's not like that guy does not have enough trouble gaining momentum and personality you can't just squash him. Mark Henry actually getting pinned was a weird thing to see because it simply shouldn't be happening, especially against a clown like Zach Ryder. I just got the negative out of the way just so I don't dwell on it too much because I really did enjoy tonight's Raw and I have not been able to truthfully say that in weeks so it's a pretty big compliment for such a dull program lately. Let's get to all of the positives....

1) ADR\Miz are both in the title picture. Two of the top five heels in the company in my view and can be a great start for putting CM Punk over as the number one guy in the company.

2) Dolph Ziggler getting established as an upper mid carder. WWE knows how much of a roll this guy has been on lately so I'm pretty they are going to have him put over a fan favorite in Zach Ryder so he can move on to bigger and better things. It's the reason why they teasted the breakup with Vickie and Jack Swagger as well.

3) Giving John Cena a little more personality and actually having him involved in something halfway entertaining and interesting with the storyline involving Zach Ryder. 

4) Taking it all the way with John Lauranitis and allowing him to just be John Lauranatis. The guy honestly had me rolling at least once everytime his face showed up on screen. They also have a nice little thing going on with David Otunga and it's an excellent fit for him. He's playing his role perfectly as the bosses little pet.


Overall I just enjoyed the show because I'm a fan of Miz, ADR, John Lauranatis and they were all spotlighted. I love the chemistry and connection John Lauranatis and David Otunga have with one another and I hope they keep it going and even take it a step further. Somebody needs to replace the 'interim' in John Lauranatis positional label because he's the best part of Raw at the moment and there's no way they could possibily get rid of him at this point.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I didn't really understand ADR going over Daniel Bryan.


bryan wasnt 100% after his match with henry. thats pretty much it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

ultimatekrang said:


> bryan wasnt 100% after his match with henry. thats pretty much it.


Yeah but I don't believe it was really necessary to expose Bryan like that even if he was injured. The guy is already suffering from lack of momentum because of his charisma\personality problems and he has had his fair share of loses over the last three or four months. When you are trying to build something perhaps towards WrestleMania having him basically get squashed is not going to do him or the company any good.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Pathetic how every week they try something new to get people to cheer for Cena. It's going to backfire.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Jethro said:


> Pathetic how every week they try something new to get people to cheer for Cena. It's going to backfire.


It is? What's gonna happen? They're gonna boo him a little more?


----------



## WWEJohn Cena fan (Nov 11, 2011)

John Cena got loud/great pops at the beginning of the show, like last week.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Cenation keeps on getting new names I love it!

Very good Raw IMO last night, I was entertained for pretty much the whole thing, except for that awful dvias tag match, but its not like I expected anything more.

And if this has been mentioned I apologize, but did anyone else find it ironic that Cena cut on Cole for "force feeding us" Zigler, when his character has been force fed to us for 6 years now.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Laurinaitis was the star of this show.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

peowulf said:


> It is? What's gonna happen? They're gonna boo him a little more?


Not really, it's just going to backfire, and Cena will continue to be booed by half the crowd, as long as he stays face. They can show him saving a kitten from a tree, donate £100000 to charity, save people from a burning building and still get booed by half the crowd. I actually find it amusing how hard WWE try to get the crowd on Cena's side.


----------



## scottyds.a.f.c (Feb 25, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Laurinaitis was the star of this show.


I actually let out a proper little girly giggle when he turned to the side, stuck his thumb out and wished Jomo well in his future endevours! Loved it haha.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Most intresting moment was WWE looked to be bringing some life back into the Dolph/Swagger relationship feud.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's what I thought of Raw.

+ Contract Signing Promo
+ Johnny Ace in every segment he was in
+ Ryder getting his shot
+ Cena getting a little extra character
+ Dolph/Swagger possible breakup
+ WWE Network Ad even if it was fucking dubstepped. Still interested

- No standout matches although Cena/Ryder was enjoyable
- 6 second diva match with no development
- Didn't like Henry being pinned
- Didn't like Bryan getting squashed
- Triple H vs Kevin Nash in a ladder match? :lmao:lmao:lmao At least they're getting that out of the way.

Think that's it.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I thought the show was overall fine. However, things I wasn't to fond of was...

- Made Daniel Bryan look bad
- Made Mark Henry look bad (Why would Zack Ryder still care about the US Title if he pinned the World Champion last night?)
- John Cena and Zack Ryder got a bit to much air time... (Instead insert a promo from Cody Rhodes or something...)
- How we got to the WWE Title match at the TLC PPV kinda hurt my head... but I believe it's a Triple Threat Match right?... I can see Cena finding a way to get in that match though.

I do like the fact that Ryder vs Ziggler will happen though......

EDIT - Oh... Nash in a Ladder Match is just hilarious.

TLC Card so far based of off TV

Punk/Miz/Rio/(Maybe Cena...) - TLC
Henry/Show - Chairs
HHH/Nash - Ladders
Barrett/Orton - Tables
Ryder/Ziggler


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> Here's what I thought of Raw.
> 
> + Contract Signing Promo
> + Johnny Ace in every segment he was in
> ...


+ David Otunga backstage


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Otunga in his new Lawyer Gimmick is quite good.


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

My thoughts on RAW this week....

This week's RAW was exceptional, it had a lot of the elements iv'e been waiting to see on RAW. Less segments, more matches and match time, less matches ending in DQs or no contest. Granted, with TLC in just 2 weeks and having so many matches to build up in a short time, I believe this was 100% the reason for all of it. Which is really bitter sweet in that last nights show was enjoyable, but yet it seems the best television is only shown when it has to be. If TLC was 6 weeks away there would have been more long winded promos, more backstage segments, less matches, etc. Why can't every RAW be this good?

John Cena/Zack Ryder
This was probably the best match iv'e seen Ryder have, and not for lack of trying, I think they really gave them the extra time this show and these guys went out there and busted ass. Cena wanted to make Ryder look good and Ryder wanted to make the most out of this opportunity. After the push Ryder was given this week im pretty confident Ryder will win the US title at TLC against Ziggler. 

1.21 JIGAWATTS MARTY!! LMFAO

Quick thought on Del Rio, how do you lose to the same man twice and come out the next week and legitimately believe your the #1 contender? 

Divas Match...Fast Forward

Best of luck to Brotus Clay in all his future endeavors

Props for CM Punk calling attention to the cliche'd and predictable endings of a WWE contract signing. 

Quick thought on Wade Barret, 2 weeks ago Randy Orton sits ringside for Barrets match but does nothing (barret wins), the following week Barret sits ringside for Orton's match and of course gets involved costing Orton the match against Ziggler, this week Barret shows up AGAIN to cost Orton his match against The Miz. My thoughts, at some point your not getting even, your just an asshole.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rather enjoyed RAW this week.

Thought the setup for the matches to get into the TLC WWE Title matches were pretty good. I liked the opening. Loved seeing Ziggler get some good mic time and good air time, he did well with it. Like the new 'show off' gimmick too.

Orton did look like a moron for going after Barrett at the last second when he was getting counted out. Although I like the feud and hope to see more on Smackdown. Miz getting in was obvious because they couldnt have Del Rio/Punk again for another PPV. The continuation from the intense, serious Miz was fairly shit though. I'm not complaining since he cant pull it off but it seemed odd that he took two guys out then got a flukey coutout victory the next week.

Cena/Ryder was good and I cant help but root for Ryder. He plays such a great underdog face and he did look good against Cena. Glad he's in another US Title match, should be good and hopefully he becomes champion. Wish that was the ladder match though. Nash/HHH sounds horrible. Sheamus/Ziggler was also good for the time it got, would like to see more from thema t some point. Del Rio/Bryan was good for a squash but didn't like seeing Bryan lose so quickly and so decisively.

Contract signing was good. Punk was great throughout, Miz did well. I dont rate Del Rio on the mic and his parts were kept to a minimum which I liked too. The photo op was fantastic too. Loved the brawl at the end. Punk didn't look like super Punk, he didnt do it all himself as Miz and Del Rio attacked each other too. He needs to look strong going in and hope he retains at TLC in what could be a good match.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Cena's speech at the end, the show could have been without it, and why can't they give up on Del Rio, making him appear yet again bitching about he lost, and than came on that sound, that sound that makes your balls crawl scared up inside of you.... Vicky Guerrero, but it became interesting until 'Mr. General Manager of Raw' came on again. 

The WWE Network announcement, very interesting, i hope this will be a world wide network... And than John Cena that came in with the Ryder merchandise, that was funny as hell, even Laurinaitis was laughing. 1.21 gigawatts! I'm gonna gif that. 
Bryan's fight vs Del Rio match was not worth watching, especially how fast it was over, Bryan tapped out way to fast, even though he is 'injured'. And than that mysterious promo popped up during the Natalya and Phoenix promo, first time seeing it during the actual show instead from Youtube, i still think its the Undertaker. But i'm hoping for Goldberg.

Diva match, again a very short match because all of the talking in the start. And than Zack Ryder came on, and almost nobody in the crowd reacted but when Cena came on, they did, screw Tampa! :flip

And i knew Cena would not lose to Ryder, its sickening to see how much Cena is being pushed up even though they know that Cena is mostly hated these days. But its nice to see Cena sticking it up for him and making him give up his WWE Championship change.

Its funny to see Cole being proud on his Slammy Awards, he got one because he vomited on Jericho. X-D

I hope to see Ryder eventually becoming the next US champ, that title needs a new owner.

Putting up Santino against Nash?? Not the best opponent to put up against Nash for his new debut. Santino almost never wins a match... Sheamus winning from Ziggler with the distraction from Ryder, nice.

And the contract signing, man, that belt, i hope it soon gets it new design, because its getting uglier in my mind.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

so punks beats down miz and berto = burial 
omg super punk berried mexican jbl and miz OMG?!
its not he had a match with ziggler and made ziggler go toe to toe with him
if you cant enjoy even one bit of the show simply dont watch it even if you grew up with it if there is nothing positive you can say about the show and you just watch to bitch around then pls stop watching

rant mode over


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The message to John Morrison holy shit I laughed so hard.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao John Laurenitus looked so happy when he said the message about JoMo.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

i also laughed at laurinitus wished jomo the best in his future endeavours - i liked the section with ziggler and swagger, it made me laugh - wasnt very much in terms of wrestling mind


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

The Morrison dis was hilarious, mean spirited, sure, but so it goes in the world of wrestling. No one was promised to be pampered. One thing I know is that all of Morrison's fans and haters alike are just _dying_ to know what his next move will be. I know I am.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Finally the genuine Cena finally got out there. It really has been a while since I seen that Cena. It almost didn't feel scripted. 

We need more of those types of segments. 

Anyways I called it even though it was a rough ryde. Just like I said it became Miz/ADR/Punk. 

Oh yeah and if everything goes according to plan it will remain this way.

But Cena can always jump in next week so who knows.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

David Otunga is a perfect example of WWE taking a guy with no direction and little in ring talent and making him an awesome on screen character. WWE deserves some praise for that.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Very good episode of RAW, the only bit I didn't like was Mark Henry losing. The last time Mark Henry was pinned on WWE TV and the match counted* was on August 29th. Pretty dumb of WWE writers to either not put that fact over on TV, or to book the situation in the very first place.

* ie, not cashing in a brieface, I'm not sure if Henry/Bryan is officially classed as a match


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


>


LOL Mr Feature Endeavor himself talking. Just look at the awesome .


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> Very good episode of RAW, the only bit I didn't like was Mark Henry losing. The last time Mark Henry was pinned on WWE TV and the match counted* was on August 29th. Pretty dumb of WWE writers to either not put that fact over on TV, or to book the situation in the very first place.
> 
> * ie, not cashing in a brieface, I'm not sure if Henry/Bryan is officially classed as a match


Its about time Henry lost for once, he isnt the superman he thinks he is.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Necramonium said:


> Its about time Henry lost for once, he isnt the superman he thinks he is.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


>


Worlds Strongest Man, worst wrestler title i have ever seen on such a fat ass. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Umm


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Great Raw. I don't know why people complain about match quality on Raw because it's never that great on Raw anyways. All the wrestling happens on Superstars or Smackdown. 

I also love how people are complaining about Ryder getting too much time when they've been saying they want more of him. for those of you who are sick of him, I doubt that he's going to get more tv time than he did on Raw. I'm not a huge fan of him but I don't mind the amount of time that he got last night. 

Last segment was great. Johnny Ace is becoming the IWC's next favourite personality. I don't understand the Punk haters though. He's definitely not bad on the mic. He's definitely not bad in the ring, so what the hell is there to hate about the guy?

Looking forward to the triple threat TLC match but not looking forward to the Nash/Triple H ladder match at TLC. I guess next week is something to look forward to because of the Slammys.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Laurinaitis trolling Morrison was one of the best moments I've seen in a very very long time. Laughed so hard.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, this RAW had a lot of twists and turns, which is definitely a step forward. I wouldn't say it was a great show, it was full of short matches that had similar endings but it was definitely an interesting one. Lauranitis was hillarious. I'm warming to Mr. Excitement.

Nash vs HHH in a Ladder match though? Certainly wouldn't have been my first choice for a Ladder match, put it that way!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

^LOL gotta love when Johny is trolling. By far the best current troll in WWE:lmao.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*One of the best Raws in a while?*

I really enjoyed this episode of Raw. Really was a step up from the relatively boring show last week. This week was really solid.

Firstly Lauranitis is brilliant. Him wishing Morrison the best and mentioning Clay was hilarious. I cracked up at that segment. He also plays the character perfectly.

I was genuinely excited to see the outcomes of each match. TLC should be a decent PPV. I'm also growing to like CM Punk a lot.

Michael Cole made me laugh a few occasions. Him calling Lauranitis fair and calling Bryan a powerhouse especially was really funny.

Can't wait for Nash vs HHH at TLC. First time in ages I have genuinely hated a heel which Nash portrays. However I think this can be seen as a negative. Simply because WWE are relying on their old legends to get people excited. Only reason I am this excited is because Nash is a monster and HHH is an absolute legend. New talent doesn't match the likes of HHH. However I will enjoy it while it lasts.

Ryder/Cena was interesting to some degrees but kinda counterproductive? I don't know. I really wanna see Cena heel, but after tonight I don't think he will turn heel for a very long time.. I think WWE are teasing all the fans who aren't kids and know the business well.

However overall, I felt this was a great show


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: One of the best Raws in a while?*

The content was a little wacky at times and the promos a little awkward in certain parts but the overall flow of the show was much better than usual. Nice mix of wrestling, backstage segments, promos and storyline advancement. Well, Zack Ryder's storyline getting advanced but at least it's something lol. Not great but not shit either.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Laurenitis is awesome lol cena not being in the title picture is a breath of fresh air too  cannot wait for TLC at this rate. Strangely looking forward to Nash vs HHH too!


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Epididymis said:


> I don't understand the Punk haters though. He's definitely not bad on the mic. He's definitely not bad in the ring, so what the hell is there to hate about the guy?


Punk had a few Cena-esque cringe worthy lines that night. And you know how the IWC will play it up.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't recall anything cheesy.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: One of the best Raws in a while?*

I saw alot of people shitting on this week's Raw which surprised me, because I thought this was their best show in a while. The opening segment was a bit long, ADR was totally off his game promo-wise, but the overall flow like Starbuck said was way better than usual. Miz killed it on the mic I thought, he was actually convincing and I laughed at Punk, Ace and Cole. T'was a good Raw.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: One of the best Raws in a while?*

Last week's show was easy to follow, actually hinted at some character development for John Cena and had good wrestling. This week's was the opposite of that - completely horrible. You had faces acting like heels, main event heels being treated like dirt, completely illogical character motivation on the part of Orton and Cena and a painfully long opening and closing segment filled with incessant, unfunny jokes.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: One of the best Raws in a while?*

Only because Kevin Nash was in action.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: One of the best Raws in a while?*

this was a bad show imo matches were below average and really short in length.It was salvaged by zigglers promo and the contract signing nothing else was noteworthy.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> I don't recall anything cheesy.


Few examples:
- Referencing the exact same thing about how contract signing should end in violence
- "brouhaha" <thats all there is to it
- going out on a date line

If you liked it thats fine, Punk is a talented guy and he has a lot of supportive fans. I'm just not feeling a lot of the stuff he's been doing lately.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Saying brouhaha(is that the right spelling?) & pointing out the cliched aspect again always cracks me up. If anything that is fighting the cheesy stuff. If someone who hates wrestling would have saw that without the mention, they would have said "this is so fake. Watch as this will end with that guy beating up that guy. Stupid." 

Plus it was a better jab at kayfabe than anything Triple H has done in the past. Those are almost like "you're breaking down the fourth wall" instead of throwing a rock at it. More stuff like that is encouraged from me. Make things fun. Punk doesn't have to come out there and be all I HATE YOU blah blah blah.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: One of the best Raws in a while?*

It was good to see matches(minus the divas match and nash/santino,though both were luckily real short) actually mean something.

Every other match on the show meant something and wasn't just a random match where the winner just wins a chance to hear their their music for 25 seconds.


----------



## iRox420 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: One of the best Raws in a while?*

I thought this weeks RAW was fantastic and I wish every week could be like that, sadly however I believe this is entirely because TLC is in 2 weeks and they have to push so many angles so they become more efficient, more matches, less segments, a more well rounded show in general. Every week should be like this, not just because there pressed for time before TLC and they don't want another vengeance repeat


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

LarryCoon said:


> Punk had a few Cena-esque cringe worthy lines that night. And you know how the IWC will play it up.


People only say Cena is cringe-worthy when he says certain lines because of the fact that it is Cena and nothing else. If some other superstar would say the same exact things that people deem as cringe-worthy that Cena says, then people wouldn't call it cringe-worthy. And now everytime a face goes for a punchline or anything it's going to be viewed as cringe-worthy or cheesy just because it all started with Cena. 

Ironically I believe this whole Cena is cheesy thing start with the JBL is poopy thing which was indeed cringe-worthy. But Cena hasn't been cheesy since, it's just more reasons for blind haters to hate on Cena.


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

To those who support the current product, and criticized me yesterday, saying I was another attitude era lunatic, saying This is 2011, asshole, or whatever: if the current product is so good, what's your excuse for the incredibly bad ratings Raw has been getting for the past few weeks. Last night Raw got a 2.95!!! And it's about to get worse, at least until RR comes along.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Deadman8 said:


> To those who support the current product, and criticized me yesterday, saying I was another attitude era lunatic, saying This is 2011, asshole, or whatever: if the current product is so good, what's your excuse for the incredibly bad ratings Raw has been getting for the past few weeks. Last night Raw got a 2.95!!! And it's about to get worse, at least until RR comes along.


Cause people download Raw the next day.


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

Really, that's your excuse? Are you telling me that wrestling fans just discovered the Internet, after all these years? WOW. Give me a break.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Deadman8 said:


> Really, that's your excuse? Are you telling me that wrestling fans just discovered the Internet, after all these years? WOW. Give me a break.


10 years ago almost noone had internet, Now over half the population has acess to the internet, DVR's Youtube, WWE.com. ETC ETC it's become so easy to watch tv without actually watching tv that not many people actually tune into raw.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Deadman8 said:


> Really, that's your excuse? Are you telling me that wrestling fans just discovered the Internet, after all these years? WOW. Give me a break.


Downloading and streaming are different than the internet. People are still figuring out how to get free streams, but it's growing every day. My USA comes in choppy sometimes due to some shitty wiring , so I steam RAW some weeks. I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

Deadman8 said:


> Really, that's your excuse? Are you telling me that wrestling fans just discovered the Internet, after all these years? WOW. Give me a break.


Well I can guarantee you that if everyone who watches WWE by downloading and streaming and not by tuning in, actually watched it and contributed to the ratings, then the ratings would be higher than 2.95.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe WWE need to stop being 20 years behind the media curve.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I've gotta say this :

After watching RAW, it really wasn't the same without The Pigeon Man himself.  (My Avy and Sig)


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I've finally caught up with RAW as I had work and other personal things to deal with today. Anyways, RAW wasn't all that of an entertaining show. I didn't find John Cena to be annoying for the night though and thought his segments with Zack Ryder were cool. Fans probably think that the WWE is just trying to get fans to cheer for Cena again by helping out Ryder which could be true. But I think it's more to give Ryder that needed exposure to make him be that legit contender and not a joke character like Santino Marella. I thought Kevin Nash's squash on Marella did not show me anything about Nash either. He looked so slow. Finally, I'm tired of contract signings. They're so cliche now and I'm glad Punk gets to make fun of it. Poor Morrison though. The Executive Vice President of Talent Relations still got the last word on him and I even got a laugh out of it. Couldn't help it when the camera zoomed in on his face.


----------



## blowindro (Jul 19, 2011)

I download all Raws, Smackdowns, OMG Moments, Bret Hart/Shawn Michaels dvd, all that, lol..I don't have cable anyway so I cant watch Raw or Smackdown but anyway..this was one the worst Raw's I've seen in a while..Terrible matches, terrible endings, too much talking and overall YAWN...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

blowindro said:


> I download all Raws, Smackdowns, OMG Moments, Bret Hart/Shawn Michaels dvd, all that, lol..I don't have cable anyway so I cant watch Raw or Smackdown but anyway..this was one the worst Raw's I've seen in a while..Terrible matches, terrible endings, too much talking and overall YAWN...


Watch the last Survivor, that one was good.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Brye said:


> David Otunga is a perfect example of WWE taking a guy with no direction and little in ring talent and making him an awesome on screen character. WWE deserves some praise for that.


His soon to be wife is why he's getting pushed. It's not cuz they saw something in him. He still sucks and in a year will probably be gone.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> His soon to be wife is why he's getting pushed. It's not cuz they saw something in him. He still sucks and in a year will probably be gone.


wait what? since when does a push have to do with who the fuck youre married to, unless your name is Triple H?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Kevin Nash's skinny legs really bother the shit out of me.

And FFS how have we not gotten some kind of video package about HHH's recovery and his desire to get back and kick the shit out of Nash?

I mean COME ON!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> wait what? since when does a push have to do with who the fuck youre married to, unless your name is Triple H?


Come on, the minute it was announced he was getting married to Hudson, he got a push and started grabbing more face time. Vince wants to be Hollywood Vince and he's gonna do it anyway possible. Pushing the husband of a pop star isn't really that unbelievable, and a lot of people saw it coming anyway.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I enjoyed this raw.

Good points : Cena and ryder story and match
ziggler selling
Laurinatis wishes for morrison and the photography 

Negative points: Miz and del rio don't seem to be a threat to punk reign
no cm punk match
del rio/bryan way too short


----------

